# [PROG]SideSMS 1 :Invia con Alice,Tin,Virgilio,Vodafone,etc..

## federico

Finalmente dopo parecchio lavoro, debug, beta testing, consigli, fallimenti e successi abbiamo deciso di rilasciare la versione 1.0 del nostro programma per l'invio automatizzato di SMS. Abbiamo inserito diverse novita' dalla beta5 e abbiamo ottimizzato il codice (non in velocita', ma la riscrittura presenta piu' classe  :Smile:  )

Non vi sono aggiornamenti significativi che stravolgono il programma ma abbiamo lavorato per far funzionare tutto quello che gia' c'era. Il sistema di aggiornamento e' migliorato, e' migliorata la gestione della rubrica e dell'autocomplete, e' migliorata la history. Abbiamo aggiunto compatibilita' con le funzionalita' delle nuove gtk e introdotto il supporto multilingue, non meno importante, abbiamo reso compatibile l'ebuild con il nuovo portage.

SideSMS e' scaricabile da http://www.sideralis.org/sidesms

Ciao, Federico

EDIT: Corretto il link su segnalazione di Ic3M4n!

----------

## unz

ohhhhhhhhh erano mesi, ormai m'ero scordato dell'esistenza di questo progettone ... funzia tutto come ai vecchi tempi, anzi meglio ... e m'ha ripreso al volo la mia luuuunga rubrichetta che avevo preparato con cura ... bentornati  :Smile: 

le mie iconcine pensavo fossero ormai scadute visto tutto il tempo che l'avete tenute nello sgabuzzino ..

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Dopo parecchi mesi di assenza, eccoci di nuovo qui con la nuova entusiasmante  beta per SideSMS. 

 

Sarebbe buona cosa mettere il link al vecchio thread, giusto per aiutare chi legge e non conosce a risalire alle fonti.

Peraltro, visto che hai fatto un'altro thread potrei chiudere il vecchio.. per evitare che ci siano sovrapposizioni.

Fammi sapere  :Wink: 

Edit: Ho chiuso il vecchio... fatemi sapere se ci sono motivi per riaprirlo  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

testato con tin e funziona alla grande. Ma, purtroppo per voi, ho già una feature request: E' possibile fare in modo che si avvii già ridotto a icona? Così lo metto tra i programmi in avvio di sessione e "buonanotte al secchio"?

Grande Lavoro.

Byez

EDIT: Ma la rubrica dov'è memorizzata? Dovrei importare i dati da quella di un altro programma e voglio vedere se riesco ad automatizzare la cosa

----------

## unz

nella home/utente/.sidesms ... col nome fuorviante di rubrica  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

non avevo ancora chiuso il programma e, evidentemente, non aveva generato il file.

Byez

----------

## mrfree

Solo una domanda... qualcuno ha messo mano ad un plugin per tim??? Se così non fosse dovrò provare a scrivere un plugghettino  :Wink: 

Premettendo che non l'ho ancora provato... ma può funzionare da CLI senza X?

----------

## mrfree

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Premettendo che non l'ho ancora provato... ma può funzionare da CLI senza X?

 

Ok ok è stato sufficiente emergerlo per capire che la risposta è si  :Smile: 

Avviando però sidesms_gui ottengo questi errori:

```
$ sidesms_gui

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 70, in ?

    if prefs.check4updates and site_has_update(prefs.version):

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/UpdateWindow.py", line 15, in site_has_update

    last_version=urlopen(UPDATE_URL).readline().strip()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 130, in urlopen

    return _opener.open(url, data)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 358, in open

    response = self._open(req, data)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 376, in _open

    '_open', req)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 337, in _call_chain

    result = func(*args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 573, in <lambda>

    lambda r, proxy=url, type=type, meth=self.proxy_open: \

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 580, in proxy_open

    if '@' in host:

TypeError: iterable argument required
```

```
dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2

x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12

dev-lang/python-2.4.2
```

Attualmente mi sto collegando da dietro un proxy

----------

## Onip

Ho buttato giù due righe di php ( è quello che conosco meglio (=l'unico), anche se sicuramente non è il più adatto...) per convertire la rubrica di gtinsms in quella di sidesms.

```
<?php

$INFILE = fopen( ".tinsms.db" , 'r' );

$OUTFILE = fopen( "rubrica.txt" , 'w');

while ( $in = fgets ( $INFILE , 4096 ) )

{

   $temp = explode (';' , $in);

   $temp[1] = substr ( $temp[1] , 0 , strlen( $temp[1] ) - 1 ); // toglie il fine linea

   $out = $temp[1] . ',' . $temp[0] . "\n";

   fwrite ($OUTFILE , $out );

}

fclose( $INFILE );

fclose( $OUTFILE);

?>

```

per eseguirlo basta avere compilato php con la USE cli attivata e dare, nella propria home

```
$ php converti.php
```

Verrà generato un file rubrica.txt da mettere poi in .sidesms/

Byez

----------

## riquito

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *mrfree wrote:*   Premettendo che non l'ho ancora provato... ma può funzionare da CLI senza X? 
> 
> Ok ok è stato sufficiente emergerlo per capire che la risposta è si 
> 
> Avviando però sidesms_gui ottengo questi errori:
> ...

 

la variabile d'ambiente http_proxy e' settata?

$ http_proxy="http://www.someproxy.com:3128"

$ export http_proxy

$ sidesms_gui

----------

## Luca89

Bel software complimenti, funziona a meraviglia. L'ho pure utilizzato per farmi uno scriptino di notifica, lo posto qua se può servire a qualcuno:

```
#!/bin/bash

# Usage: $1 => messaggio da inviare se il programma termina correttamente

#         $2 => messaggio da inviare se il programma non termina correttamente

#         $3 in poi => comando da eseguire con eventuali parametri

USERNAME=""

PASSWORD=""

SIDESMS_PLUGIN=""

NUMBER=""

MAXCHAR="120"

TMPFILE=/tmp/`basename $0`-output

[[ $1 = "output" || $2 = "output" ]] && extraopts="&> $TMPFILE"

if eval "${@:3} $extraopts"; then

TESTO="$1"

else

TESTO="$2"

fi

[ "$TESTO" = "output" ] && TESTO="`cat $TMPFILE|xargs|cut -c-$MAXCHAR`" 

sidesms -u $USERNAME -p $PASSWORD -s $SIDESMS_PLUGIN -n $NUMBER "$TESTO"

```

In questo modo se si deve lanciare un comando che durerà parecchio si può tranquillamente andare via e il computer ci avviserà come sono finite le operazioni, per esempio:

```
notify.sh "Ricompilazione terminata correttamente" "Ricompilazione fallita" emerge -e world
```

Inoltre settando uno dei due messaggi al valore "output" esso sarà sostituito dall'output del comando che vogliamo lanciare. Ovviamente le variabili USERNAME, PASSWORD & co vanno settate in base al proprio account.

----------

## fabius

Bel lavoro!!!

E' possibile avere la tray icon trasparente?

----------

## federico

@randomaze: avevo gia' accennato la questione a cazzantonio per chiedere che venisse fatto esattamente quello che poi hai fatto tu, e' a posto cosi', grazie  :Smile: 

@onip: questo e' mitico, chissa' se ci sara' qualcuno che passerà da gtimsms e galicesms a sidesms (Sarebbe bello questo inserirlo direttamente nel programma, c'e' gia' una struttura per gli "importer" che si scopre lanciando sidesms da linea di comando, al momento riuscivo a importare solo da un programma per win che si chiama oxygene)! Per quello che riguarda l'avvio ridotto direttamente a icona ci si puo' pensare.

@fabius: la tray icon trasparente? Sinceramente non ne ho idea, devo sentire che mi dice il mio grafico unz  :Smile:  (e vedere se python e gtk supportano questa cosa...)

@luca89: grazie per il codice, sarebbe bello a questo punto inserire tutte queste idee direttamente nel pacchetto di installazione del programma, in modo che possa essere fruibile anche da chi non frequenta questo forum!

Grazie a tutti per i solleciti feedback, ho gia' stilato una piccola lista di bachi minori e richieste nuove, la cosa che ci rende piu' felici e' questa pioggia di pronte domande e richieste!

Federico

----------

## fabius

 *federico wrote:*   

> @fabius: la tray icon trasparente? Sinceramente non ne ho idea, devo sentire che mi dice il mio grafico unz  (e vedere se python e gtk supportano questa cosa...)
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente mi riferisco alla trasparenza del background, non a tutta la tray icon  :Smile: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie a tutti per i solleciti feedback, ho gia' stilato una piccola lista di bachi minori e richieste nuove, la cosa che ci rende piu' felici e' questa pioggia di pronte domande e richieste!
> 
> Federico

 

Il bello dell'opensource è anche il confronto diretto ed immediato tra sviluppatori ed utenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrfree

 *riquito wrote:*   

> la variabile d'ambiente http_proxy e' settata?
> 
> $ http_proxy="http://www.someproxy.com:3128"
> 
> $ export http_proxy
> ...

 

Si, il problema era nella sintassi... mentre per wget, ad esempio, è sufficiente proxy.domain.com:3128 in questo caso è necessario http://proxy.domain.com:3128 che tutto sommato è più corretto  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

Problemino:

Mettiamo che avvio il programma, lui va nella tray e io me ne scordo. Poi spengo il pc (o chiudo X), senza però uscire esplicitamente da sidesms. Al prossimo riutilizzo di sidesms lui non parte perchè c'è quel file (.app_started) che glielo segnala. Non si può fare altrimenti il test se il programma è avviato? ( magari con un test sull'output di ps )

Se non fossi una chiavica ci proveri io...

Byez

----------

## unz

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   @fabius: la tray icon trasparente? Sinceramente non ne ho idea, devo sentire che mi dice il mio grafico unz  (e vedere se python e gtk supportano questa cosa...)
> 
>  
> 
> Ovviamente mi riferisco alla trasparenza del background, non a tutta la tray icon 
> ...

 

le icone sono svg o png ... entrambi i formati hanno il canale alpha, quindi rispettano le trasparenze.

Nella mia tray e nel menù c'è il telefonino violaceo e lo sfondo è quello del tema ... fai uno screenshot così capisco ...

----------

## fabius

 *unz wrote:*   

> le icone sono svg o png ... entrambi i formati hanno il canale alpha, quindi rispettano le trasparenze.
> 
> Nella mia tray e nel menù c'è il telefonino violaceo e lo sfondo è quello del tema ... fai uno screenshot così capisco ...

 

Si, avevo già provato a caricare il file .svg con gimp ed effettivamente c'è il canale alpha  :Shocked: 

Forse dipende dal desktop environment che si usa: io ho installato KDE. Vedo il telefonino violaceo ma lo sfondo dell'icona è grigio (rispetto allo sfondo del desktop che è nero)

----------

## unz

Anche nel menù delle applicazioni hai questo problema? Se sì ho toppato io.

Fai una prova .... vai nella cartella /usr/share/sidesms/pixmaps/ e lì al posto dell'icona del telefonino ci metti un'icona che tu sicuramente vedi trasparente ... se sidesms te la fa vedere ancora con lo sfondo grigio allora il renderer di python ha qualche impostazione particolare.

Cambiando temi, gtk, io becco sempre lo sfondo pulito ... a righine o colorato che sia ... m'hai messo la pulce perchè tutti tendono al grigio

----------

## Onip

Ho trovato un bachettino. (federico, non odiarmi...) Mi sono trovato abilitata l'opzione per la sostituzione dei caratteri accentati anche se a memoria credo che non sia attiva di default. Adesso non ricordo se l'ho messa io per provarla o se si è attivata "automagicamente", ma il problema non è questo (anche se il caso giusto fosse il secondo potrebbero essere correlati). Il problema è che non si riesce a disattivarla dalla GUI e pare solo questa. Toglievo la spunta, Salva e Esci. All'avvio successivo l'opzione era ancora lì, attiva e funzionante. Per togliermela di torno ho dovuto editare a mano preferences.xml.

Nota: Credo di parlare a nome degli utenti tutti dicendo che sideralis non può comportarsi a questa maniera e produrre software così scadente; con quello che ce lo fate pagare dovreste essere a livelli molto migliori ed avere un costumer service più sollecito: è già 2 minuti che scrivo il post (anche se non l'ho ancora Inviato) e il bug non è stato ancora risolto.   :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## Josuke

la mia domanda è questa...se io ho un abbonamento internet con brennercom....(provider che c'è qui in alto adige), ma ho gli sms di ibox data la mia sim tim....esiste uno script per questa evenienza o mi attacco?  :Smile: 

----------

## unz

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota: Credo di parlare a nome degli utenti tutti dicendo che sideralis non può comportarsi a questa maniera e produrre software così scadente; con quello che ce lo fate pagare dovreste essere a livelli molto migliori ed avere un costumer service più sollecito: è già 2 minuti che scrivo il post (anche se non l'ho ancora Inviato) e il bug non è stato ancora risolto.  
> 
> Byez

 

geniale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> la mia domanda è questa...se io ho un abbonamento internet con brennercom....(provider che c'è qui in alto adige), ma ho gli sms di ibox data la mia sim tim....esiste uno script per questa evenienza o mi attacco? 

 

L'abbonamento internet penso che non cambi nulla, sia che sia di brennercom (ei questo si che e' singolare) sia che sia di libero o chi altri. Quello che fa la differenza in sidesms e' il sito attraverso il quale si mandano sms, in questo caso ibox tim.

Sono un po' ignorante, ma ibox tim permette di mandare sms? In questo caso non c'e' un plugin adeguato allo stato attuale in sidesms.

Vorrei precisare una cosa, se ci mettiamo daccordo possiamo sviluppare assieme ulteriori plugin, o se ottengo degli account posso vedere di farlo io anche per i siti che ancora non sono supportati in sidesms.

In aggiunta volevo ricordarvi che sidesms e' interfacciabile con programmi terzi, come ad esempio smssend. Sotto la dir /usr/share/sidesms/Plugins/ trovate un esempio di come. Questo significa che se per caso smssend supporta l'invio col provider di timbuctu, anche sidesms puo' utilizzarlo. Certo, utilizzare i plugin "nativi" e' molto + veloce ed efficiente, ma abbiamo lasciato questa possibilita' per non chiudere nessuna porta.

Federico

----------

## federico

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Ho trovato un bachettino. (federico, non odiarmi...) Mi sono trovato abilitata l'opzione per la sostituzione dei caratteri accentati anche se a memoria credo che non sia attiva di default. Adesso non ricordo se l'ho messa io per provarla o se si è attivata "automagicamente", ma il problema non è questo (anche se il caso giusto fosse il secondo potrebbero essere correlati). Il problema è che non si riesce a disattivarla dalla GUI e pare solo questa. Toglievo la spunta, Salva e Esci. All'avvio successivo l'opzione era ancora lì, attiva e funzionante. Per togliermela di torno ho dovuto editare a mano preferences.xml

 

Quando saltano fuori bachettini sono contento di solito perche' e' occasione per migliroare il programma. Ho controllato e confermo il baco, che viene ufficialmente aggiunto sul postit affianco al monitor di Riccardo  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota: Credo di parlare a nome degli utenti tutti dicendo che sideralis non può comportarsi a questa maniera e produrre software così scadente; con quello che ce lo fate pagare dovreste essere a livelli molto migliori ed avere un costumer service più sollecito: è già 2 minuti che scrivo il post (anche se non l'ho ancora Inviato) e il bug non è stato ancora risolto.  

 

Quando ne ho letto meta' stavo quasi per tirare una madonna, poi mi ha fatto sorridere  :Smile: 

----------

## riquito

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando saltano fuori bachettini sono contento di solito perche' e' occasione per migliroare il programma. Ho controllato e confermo il baco, che viene ufficialmente aggiunto sul postit affianco al monitor di Riccardo 

 

Ho avuto delle difficoltà a leggere il post perchè questo post-it ha coperto l'ultimo angolo visibile del monitor.  :Shocked: 

Mi sa che devo mettermi al lavoro....

Saluto ricordando che, se trovate dei bachi, dovete dirci esattamente come riprodurre il baco, altrimenti ve lo tenete  :Smile: 

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## mrfree

 *federico wrote:*   

> Vorrei precisare una cosa, se ci mettiamo daccordo possiamo sviluppare assieme ulteriori plugin, o se ottengo degli account posso vedere di farlo io anche per i siti che ancora non sono supportati in sidesms.
> 
> In aggiunta volevo ricordarvi che sidesms e' interfacciabile con programmi terzi, come ad esempio smssend. Sotto la dir /usr/share/sidesms/Plugins/ trovate un esempio di come. Questo significa che se per caso smssend supporta l'invio col provider di timbuctu, anche sidesms puo' utilizzarlo. Certo, utilizzare i plugin "nativi" e' molto + veloce ed efficiente, ma abbiamo lasciato questa possibilita' per non chiudere nessuna porta.

 

Sto sviluppando un plugin per ibox di tim, diciamo pure che l'ho completatato... ma non funziona ancora  :Smile: 

Non conosco python quindi vado più o meno ad intuito e di google soprattutto, credo che sia un problema di cookie a crearmi qualche difficoltà e devo ancora ben capire come funziona il CookieJar  :Wink: 

Comunque pare sia cambiato qualcosa dall'ultima volta che ho patchato il timsms di Domenico Delle Side infatti neanche quest'ultimo va... ma credo sia solo una questione di tempo, ancora qualche pomeriggio (al netto dello studio di python qualche ora) e dovrebbe andare

Avete qualche doc che potrebbe essermi d'aiuto?

Per esempio considerando il CookieJar come un "contenitore" come posso visualizzarne il contenuto per fare un po' di sano debug?

----------

## federico

Ma timsms non fa mica riferimento al tin.it ?

Se vuoi una mano...

----------

## mrfree

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma timsms non fa mica riferimento al tin.it ?

 

No utilizza (ma per ora non funziona) l'ibox di tim

Per evitare di andare OT ti contatto in privato per le questioni di python

----------

## mrfree

federico, ti ho mandato un messaggio in privato per la questione del cookieJar ma perso di aver risolto... infatti il problema come pensavo è nei cookie ma non nella gestione in python ma probabilmente il sito di tim "filtra" la tipologia di richieste fatte da sidesms; infatti utilizzando un piccolo scriptino in php su un webserver locale che non fa altro che rilasciare un semplice cookie, questo viene correttamente memorizzato in sidesms. Probabilemente settare UserAgent non è sufficiente

ho provato anche con 

```
Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; it; rv:1.8)
```

 utilizzato dal mio firefox ma niente... procedo con un'attenta sniffata dei miei pacchetti in uscita, vi terrò informati

----------

## federico

Per considerazioni per lo sviluppo possiamo mandarci pure se vuoi dei PM, in modo da mantenere il topic piu' incentrato su problematiche e proposte  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## fabius

 *unz wrote:*   

> Anche nel menù delle applicazioni hai questo problema? Se sì ho toppato io.
> 
> Fai una prova .... vai nella cartella /usr/share/sidesms/pixmaps/ e lì al posto dell'icona del telefonino ci metti un'icona che tu sicuramente vedi trasparente ... se sidesms te la fa vedere ancora con lo sfondo grigio allora il renderer di python ha qualche impostazione particolare.
> 
> 

 

Io ho provato a mettere le tray icon di altri programmi come kmail o akregator (in formato svg) al posto di /usr/share/sidesms/pixmaps/sidesms-tray.svg: la nuova icona viene caricata ma non scalata (e quindi occupa tutto il rettangolo a disposizione).

----------

## mambro

Non riesco a mandare gli sms con tin.it

MI da questo

```

<----

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 503, in func

    send_sms(*args)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/Plugins/send_virgilio.py", line 79, in send_sms

    checkBoxValue=re.findall(r'value="(.*?)"',historyPage[first:second])[0]

IndexError: list index out of range

---->

```

Cosa può essere?

----------

## federico

Personalmente ho provato giusto ora a mandare un sms col plugin tin.it e funziona, sei sicuro non si tratti di un caso, di un errore di rete? Te lo da sempre sempre sempre per tutte le prove che hai fatto? Federico

----------

## mambro

Sono 2 giorni che provo e da sempre lo stesso errore..

Il plugin dovrebbe essere quello giusto visto che, per spedire da web, uso un indirizzo @tin.it e mi loggo da qui

http://tin.virgilio.it/

----------

## unz

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   Anche nel menù delle applicazioni hai questo problema? Se sì ho toppato io.
> 
> Fai una prova .... vai nella cartella /usr/share/sidesms/pixmaps/ e lì al posto dell'icona del telefonino ci metti un'icona che tu sicuramente vedi trasparente ... se sidesms te la fa vedere ancora con lo sfondo grigio allora il renderer di python ha qualche impostazione particolare.
> 
>  
> ...

 

e sì questo è un problema che avevamo incontrato mentre disegnavo le icone, dopo un pò di prove abbiamo trovato la dimensione giusta ... scala l'svg e vedi che fa ... 

sul mio gnome si vede così

----------

## federico

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Sono 2 giorni che provo e da sempre lo stesso errore..
> 
> Il plugin dovrebbe essere quello giusto visto che, per spedire da web, uso un indirizzo @tin.it e mi loggo da qui
> 
> http://tin.virgilio.it/

 

Scrivi il nome comprensivo di tin.it giusto? E' strano che ti dia questo errore, ho provato e riprovato ma a me funziona sempre. non vorrei fosse dovuto ad altre cose.. Numeri di telefono? Caratteri strani?

Questa parte di codice che ti da errore:

```

        #Eliminazione dalla history sul sito dell'ultimo sms inviato.

        #Commentare le righe seguenti per mantere la history.

        postData= urllib.urlencode({'username':user,'action':'historyview'})

        req=urllib2.Request(SEND,postData)

        fp = urllib2.urlopen(req)

        historyPage=fp.read()

        fp.close()

        first=historyPage.find('input type="radio"')

        second=historyPage.find('>',first)

        checkBoxValue=re.findall(r'value="(.*?)"',historyPage[first:second])[0]

        postData= urllib.urlencode({'username':user,'delete_msgid':checkBoxValue,'action':'historydelete'})

        req=urllib2.Request(SEND,postData)

        fp = urllib2.urlopen(req)

        fp.close()

        # # # # # # # # # #

```

e' quella che cancella il messaggio dalla history sul sito, gliela faccio cancellare direttamente dal plugin perche' non mi piace tenere questi log on line. Questa parte di codice eventualmente puoi cancellarla dal plugin send_virgilio (si, ho scritto giusto).

Il perche' di questo errore invece potrebbe essere dovuto ad un fatto singolare, non hai nessun messaggio salvato nella history e quindi non ce n'e' nessuno da cancellare, ma non mi pare che nel sito si possa impostare di non salvare la hstory...

Analizzando la questione ancora piu' profondamente il messaggio dovrebbe arrivare ANCHE se ti da quell'errore li, perche' dovrebbe venire sollevato dopo l'invio del messaggio, eventualmente.

E' strano, posso solo pensare che scrivi sbagliato l'username (magari senza @tin.it?) e sidesms non si accorge del fatto...

ECCO!  :Smile: 

Ho provato ed ecco qui l'errore che hai tu:

```

blackman@altair ~ $ <----

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 503, in func

    send_sms(*args)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/Plugins/send_virgilio.py", line 79, in send_sms

    checkBoxValue=re.findall(r'value="(.*?)"',historyPage[first:second])[0]

IndexError: list index out of range

---->

```

Baco che viene sollevato se viene immesso un username non corretto. C'e' un baco nel plugin, ma tu sbagliavi ad utilizzarlo.

Alla luce di tutte queste considerazioni, dovresti essere in grado di inviare sms adesso!

Gia' che ci siamo, la correzione avviene modificando 

```

if '<input type="hidden" NAME="a3se" VALUE="http://communicator.virgilio.it/AAA/sign_in_errore.htm">' in loginPage:

        raise UserPasswordError('User o password errati')

```

in

```

if '<input type="hidden" NAME="a3se" VALUE="http://communicator.virgilio.it/AAA/sign_in_errore.htm">' or\

       'indirizzo di posta o la password non sono corretti' in loginPage:

        raise UserPasswordError('User o password errati')

```

Provvedero' ad inserire la correzione nel sistema automatico di upgrade.

Federico

----------

## funkoolow

testato con virgilio, alla grande   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Hai ragione.. non mettevo @tin.it   :Embarassed:   Ora va   :Very Happy: 

Però almeno così ti ho fatto trovare un bug   :Razz: 

----------

## fabius

 *unz wrote:*   

> e sì questo è un problema che avevamo incontrato mentre disegnavo le icone, dopo un pò di prove abbiamo trovato la dimensione giusta ... scala l'svg e vedi che fa ... 
> 
> sul mio gnome si vede così

 

Allora, ho preso un'altra icona ed ho cambiato le dimensioni a 24x24. Risultato? Si vede ancora con una cornisce grigia   :Sad: 

Quindi non è un problema dell'immagine ma del codice che gestisce la tray icon (libreria o sidesms) quando si lavora sotto KDE. Se qualcuno usa KDE potrebbe provare a settare il panel in modalità trasparente ed impostare il colore dello sfondo del desktop a qualcosa diverso dal grigio?

----------

## federico

Ci posti uno screenshot?

Fede

----------

## fabius

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ci posti uno screenshot?
> 
> Fede

 

Te l'ho spedito via email

----------

## unz

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sto sviluppando un plugin per ibox di tim, diciamo pure che l'ho completatato... ma non funziona ancora 
> 
> 

 

grande! ... c'ho la sorellina i-tim che non aspetta altro, intanto è invidiosa dell'altra mia sorella che invece ha vodafone  :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

Il plugin per ibox di tim è pronto e funzionante  :Wink: 

Spero di riuscire a postarlo tra domani e martedi visto che vorrei dargli una ripulita  :Wink: 

Ho apportato diverse modifiche al sidesms per adattarlo alle mie esigenze, probabilmente farò una versione del plugin in grado di funzionare con l'attuale versione di federico e una patch con le tutte modifiche (molte sono solo idee ancora da raffinare)

----------

## federico

Che esigenze avevi che il programma non supportava?   :Shocked: 

Fe

----------

## mrfree

Ok allora accelero i tempi e lo posto ora  :Smile: 

```
#!/usr/bin/env python

# -*- coding: iso-8859-1 -*-

# coded by MrFree ( mrfree_AT_infinito_P.TO_it ) for the community ;)

# License: GPLv2

import cookielib,urllib,urllib2

import time,re

#Numero dei caratteri massimo che pu� contenere un messaggio

#130 + 152 + 152 + 152 = 586

MAX_CHARACTERS=533

#Numero di messaggi giornalieri massimo

MAX_MESSAGES=10

#Numero massimo di tentativi per l'invio di ogni singolo sms

MAX_TRIES=5

class NoMoreSMSError(Exception): pass

class HTMLParserError(Exception): pass

class UserPasswordError(Exception): pass

class SentSMS(object):

    def __init__(self):

        global MAX_MESSAGES

        self.MAX_MESSAGES=MAX_MESSAGES

        self.SENT=0

        self.LEFTOVER=0

def send_sms(user,pw,text,numberList):

    if not isinstance(numberList,list) and isinstance(numberList,(str,unicode)):

        numberList=[numberList]

    cookieJar = cookielib.LWPCookieJar()

    #cookieJar = cookielib.CookieJar()

    opener = urllib2.build_opener(urllib2.HTTPCookieProcessor(cookieJar))

    #opener.addheaders = [("User-agent","Mozilla/5.0 (compatible)")]

    opener.addheaders = [("User-agent","Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; it; rv:1.8)")]

    urllib2.install_opener(opener)

    #########################################################################

    LOGIN="https://www.tim.it/itims_cas_auth/1,,,00.html?user="+ user +"&pwd="+ pw

    STEP0="http://webmail.posta.tim.it/login?servizio=mail"

    STEP2="http://weblogin.posta.tim.it/ewsms/servlet/ewsms.gestSMS?tipo=extended&locale=it_IT-TIM-UM"

    FREESMS="http://weblogin.posta.tim.it/ews/jsp/it_IT-TIM-UM/jsp/SMS/composerSMS.jsp?msisdn="+ user +"&locale=it_IT-TIM-UM"

    SEND="http://weblogin.posta.tim.it/ews/jsp/it_IT-TIM-UM/jsp/SMS/sendSMS.jsp"

    #########################################################################

    fp = urllib2.urlopen(LOGIN)

    loginPage=fp.read()

    if 'NonRiconosciuto' in loginPage:

        raise UserPasswordError('User o password errati')

    fp.close()

    

    # E' necessario "navigare" nel sito per collezionare i cookies necessari

    urllib2.urlopen(STEP0)

    urllib2.urlopen(STEP2)

    fp = urllib2.urlopen(FREESMS)

    serviceSmsPage = fp.read()

    if not 'smsInviati' in serviceSmsPage:

        raise HTMLParserError()

    fp.close()

    #Conteggio degli sms inviati

    smsInviati=re.findall('smsInviati = (\d+);',serviceSmsPage)[0]

    smsRimasti=re.findall('smsRimasti = (\d+);',serviceSmsPage)[0]

    ritornaSMS=SentSMS()

    ritornaSMS.SENT=int(smsInviati)

    ritornaSMS.LEFTOVER=int(smsRimasti)

    

    #verbose

    #print 'Inviati: '+smsInviati+' -- Rimasti: '+smsRimasti

    

    if( ritornaSMS.LEFTOVER == 0 ):

        raise NoMoreSMSError()

    #elif( len(numberList) > ritornaSMS.LEFTOVER ):

        #verbose

        #print 'WARNING: il numero di SMS rimasti non � sufficiente!'

    # I calcoli che seguono simulano quelli fatti dai JS di tim

    sogliaPrimoSMS = 152 - 22

    sogliaSMS = 152

    if( len(text) <= sogliaPrimoSMS ):

       numSmsDaInviare = 1

    else:

       numSmsDaInviare = 1 + ((len(text) - sogliaPrimoSMS) / sogliaSMS)

    parChr = 160 * (4 - numSmsDaInviare) + 160 - 9

    numSmsEffettivamenteInviati = 0

    for addr in numberList:

        dest = addr

        i = 0

        

        postData = urllib.urlencode({'CODSMS':'','SENDER':'','NOME_LISTA':' ','OTPWD':' ','contatoreSms':str(numSmsDaInviare)+'/4','chr':parChr,'DEST':dest,'SHORT_MESSAGE':text,'SHORT_MESSAGE2':text})

        while i < MAX_TRIES:

            #verbose

            #print 'invio a '+dest+' (tentativo '+str(i+1)+')...'

            

            req = urllib2.Request(SEND,postData)

            fp = urllib2.urlopen(req)

            resultPage = fp.read()

            if not 'Invio effettuato' in resultPage:

                #Non inviato!

                i = i+1

            else:

                # Inviato ;)

                numSmsEffettivamenteInviati = numSmsEffettivamenteInviati+1

                i = MAX_TRIES

            time.sleep(2)

    

    #verbose

    #print '--> SMS Inviati '+str(numSmsEffettivamenteInviati)+'/'+str(len(numberList))

    

    return ritornaSMS

    

if __name__=='__main__':

    import sys

    #semplice test: accetta da riga di comando 4 parametri (user,password,numero,messaggio) e li invia

    if len(sys.argv)<5:

        print >> sys.stderr, '''Usage: %s user password numero "messaggio"''' % __file__

    else:

        user,pw,num=sys.argv[1:4]

        text=' '.join(sys.argv[4:])

        send_sms(user,pw,text,num)

        print 'Messaggio inviato con successo'

```

E questa una mini-patch

```
--- sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/sidesms.py  2006-03-26 19:58:19.000000000 +0200

+++ mr.sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/sidesms.py       2006-03-26 19:57:58.000000000 +0200

@@ -133,7 +133,7 @@

     for char in list(text):

         if char=='_':

             char='-'

-        elif char in '����

+        elif char in '�����

             char=char.translate(keymap)+"'"

         textList.append(char)

     text=''.join(textList)

@@ -145,6 +145,7 @@

             send_sms=module.send_sms

             HTMLParserError=module.HTMLParserError

             UserPasswordError=module.UserPasswordError

+            NoMoreSMSError=module.NoMoreSMSError

         finally:

             del sys.path[0]

     except ImportError:

@@ -167,3 +168,6 @@

     except socket.error:

         print >> sys.stderr, "ERR: Errore durante la connessione"

         sys.exit(30)

+    except  NoMoreSMSError:

+        print >> sys.stderr, "ERR: Limite giornaliero raggiunto per quest'operatore ;)"

+        sys.exit(40)

```

E questo il mio TODO list

```
- verificare l'effettivo invio del messaggio

   nel caso di invio multiplo sollevare un'eccezione sarebbe troppo drastico, sarebbe

   il caso di segnalare al termine una sorta di warning "non è stato possibile

   inviare l'sms a <num_1>, ..., <num_k>"

- modalità verbosa (invio in corso... (tentativo k): OK)

- all'opzione -n si può passare un numero nel formato k:123456789 ad indicare che l'sms

   va inviato k volte al numero indicato ( metti che mi viene voglia di fare un piccolo sms bombing ;) )

- aggiungere un'opzione che ritorni info sugli sms inviati e su quelli rimasti

...) PLUGIN Alice

- aumentare il numero di caratteri disponibili (è possibile inviare 4 sms concatenati)
```

Non conoscevo python prima di questo plugin quindi... siate buoni  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

ottimo lavoro direi...non so se per colpa mia però a me da questo errore se provo a laciarlo:

```

   Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 89, in ?

    mainWin=MainWindow(rubrica)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 267, in __init__

    self.s_bar.push(0,'%d caratteri disponibili' % SENDERS[self.get_sender()].MAX_CHARACTERS,True)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 41, in __getitem__

    module=__import__('send_%s' % sender, globals(), locals(), [])

  File "/home/josuke/.sidesms/Plugins/send_ibox.py", line 81

    sogliaPrimoSMS = 152 - 22;

```

----------

## mrfree

Hai ragione  :Smile:  E che ho "pulito" un po' il codice copiandolo nel post e ho dimenticato un #  :Wink: 

Ho corretto il codice nel mio post poco sopra...

----------

## riquito

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E questo il mio TODO list
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Due dei tuoi propositi (inviare x volte un messaggio a un destinatario, e inviare sms di dimensione arbitraria) sappi che non verranno _mai_ implementati in sideSMS. Lo abbiamo deciso con l'uscita della prima versione: noi non vogliamo in alcun modo abusare del servizio che alcuni gestori/siti ci offrono. Vogliamo solo essere una sorta di browser alternativo e ottimizzato che utilizzi i loro servizi, senza cercare di ottenere più di quanto fosse loro intenzione offrirci.

Spero inoltre che tu desista dal progettare quei 2 punti perchè non vorrei venisse chiuso sideSMS perchè qualche versione modificata viola le regole di uno qualsiasi dei vari siti.

Gli altri punti potrebbero trovare spazio su sideSMS: in particolare l'ultimo non è stato implementato ma abbiamo lasciato nei Plugin una classe da utilizzare in futuro per rilevare informazioni sul numero di sms inviati/disponibili.

Ah, dato che non ho voglia di capirlo dal codice, mi dici cosa fanno le modifiche a sideSMS ?  :Smile: 

Complimenti per l'interesse.

Come ti sembra Python?

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## Josuke

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Hai ragione  E che ho "pulito" un po' il codice copiandolo nel post e ho dimenticato un # 
> 
> Ho corretto il codice nel mio post poco sopra...

 

Bene, ora funziona perfettamente....veramente un ottimo lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *riquito wrote:*   

> Due dei tuoi propositi (inviare x volte un messaggio a un destinatario, e inviare sms di dimensione arbitraria) sappi che non verranno _mai_ implementati in sideSMS. Lo abbiamo deciso con l'uscita della prima versione: noi non vogliamo in alcun modo abusare del servizio che alcuni gestori/siti ci offrono. Vogliamo solo essere una sorta di browser alternativo e ottimizzato che utilizzi i loro servizi, senza cercare di ottenere più di quanto fosse loro intenzione offrirci.

 

Scusa ma mi sfugge come le mie intenzioni possano violare le politiche di ibox:

- inviare più volte lo stesso messaggio la considero io stesso una feature di dubbia utilità ma non mi pare violi alcuna regola visto che lo posso tranquillamente fare ad esempio utilizzando firefox

- lunghezza arbitraria??!?!?   :Shocked:  io non ho mai parlato di lunghezza arbitraria! L'ibox di tim permette l'invio di un sms da 640 caratteri (almeno teoricamente) nella forma LONG...LAST quindi anche in questo caso ne' più ne' meno quello che si può fare con un qualunque browser  :Smile: 

 *riquito wrote:*   

> Ah, dato che non ho voglia di capirlo dal codice, mi dici cosa fanno le modifiche a sideSMS ? 

 

Bhe per quanto riguarda il sidesms.py non ho fatto nient'altro che aggiungere un'eccezione specifica per indicare la non disponmibilità di sms residui; mentre nel plugin ho aggiunto il MAX_TRIES infatti almeno per quanto riguarda ibox non è raro che non si riesca ad inviare un sms al primo tentativo; poi ho fatto in modo di conteggiare il numero di sms effettivamente inviati in modo tale da riuscire a capire alla fine se gli sms sono stati inviati correttamente oppure no (anche se tale feature l'ho commentata nel plugin sopra visto che è solo una bozza)

 *riquito wrote:*   

> Complimenti per l'interesse.
> 
> Come ti sembra Python?

 

Ti ringrazio  :Smile: 

Python mi sembra interessante anche se non posso dire di conoscerlo più di tanto, comunque ho intenzione di approfondire l'argomento in un futuro, spero, non troppo lontano  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> inviare più volte lo stesso messaggio la considero io stesso una feature di dubbia utilità ma non mi pare violi alcuna regola visto che lo posso tranquillamente fare ad esempio utilizzando firefox

 

Questo e' vero ma abbiamo voluto evitare la possibilita' di sms bombing, quando c'erano acora i 100 sms di vodafone disponibili al giorno era troppo facile abusare di questa possibilita', ragione per cui abbiamo deciso di "de-implementare" questa funzionalita'.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - lunghezza arbitraria??!?!?   io non ho mai parlato di lunghezza arbitraria! L'ibox di tim permette l'invio di un sms da 640 caratteri (almeno teoricamente) nella forma LONG...LAST quindi anche in questo caso ne' più ne' meno quello che si può fare con un qualunque browser 
> 
> 

 

Vi eravate capiti male, ma non ne capisco la ragione del todo, come hai scritto nel tuo plugin una volta impostato il numero massimo di caratteri utilizzabili e' poi il sito che di solito si occupa di dividerlo. In poche parole, e' una cosa che gia' funziona (spero!).

 *Quote:*   

> Bhe per quanto riguarda il sidesms.py non ho fatto nient'altro che aggiungere un'eccezione specifica per indicare la non disponmibilità di sms residui

 

e questo e' interessante, noi non abbiamo avuto ancora tempo di lavorarci a causa di tutto quello che c'e' da fare..

 *Quote:*   

> mentre nel plugin ho aggiunto il MAX_TRIES infatti almeno per quanto riguarda ibox non è raro che non si riesca ad inviare un sms al primo tentativo

 

E quindi lo rimanda da solo?

Appena ho possiblita' provo tutto!

PS: Ma come mai nel todo e' segnato plugin alice? C'e' e funziona...  :Sad: 

----------

## mrfree

 *federico wrote:*   

> Vi eravate capiti male, ma non ne capisco la ragione del todo, come hai scritto nel tuo plugin una volta impostato il numero massimo di caratteri utilizzabili e' poi il sito che di solito si occupa di dividerlo. In poche parole, e' una cosa che gia' funziona (spero!).
> 
> [...]
> 
> PS: Ma come mai nel todo e' segnato plugin alice? C'e' e funziona... 

 

E proprio al plugin di alice che si riferisce la nota nel mio todo, infatti in send_alice.py c'è

```
#Numero dei caratteri massimo che può contenere un messaggio

MAX_CHARACTERS=147
```

ma anche il sito di alice permette di mandare un sms singolo (in realtà 4 concatenati) da 640 (teorici ai quali vanno poi sottratti gli header e compagnia bella) e a questo che si riferisce

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> ...) PLUGIN Alice
> 
> - aumentare il numero di caratteri disponibili (è possibile inviare 4 sms concatenati)

 

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E quindi lo rimanda da solo?

 

Si nel senso che prova al massimo MAX_TRIES volte ad inviare l'sms, questa necessità nasce dal fatto che in genere (o almeno considerando gli esperimenti che ho fatto) capita non di rado che il sito di tim sia abbstanza intasato e che l'invio di un sms richieda un paio di tentativi (accade anche con firefox)

----------

## federico

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #Numero dei caratteri massimo che può contenere un messaggio
> 
> ...

 

Si e' vero, non avevo avuto occasione di calcolare bene il numero di caratteri utilizzabili non possedendo io un account e quindi non potevo fare piu' di troppe prove. Se qualcuno fosse a conoscienza del numero preciso (perche' alla fine avevo visto che non si tratta di 640, mi pare) lo correggiamo.

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E quindi lo rimanda da solo?

 

Si nel senso che prova al massimo MAX_TRIES volte ad inviare l'sms, questa necessità nasce dal fatto che in genere (o almeno considerando gli esperimenti che ho fatto) capita non di rado che il sito di tim sia abbstanza intasato e che l'invio di un sms richieda un paio di tentativi (accade anche con firefox)[/quote]

Ho provato ora ad abilitare il mio cellulare aziendale al sito tim per sperimentare e vedo che i fa scegliere tra sms a pagamento e gratuiti, ho scelto gratuiti e mi ha detto, ok, sms inviato, ma ancora non ho visto apparire nulla sull'altro cellulare... attendo ancora un po' prima di fare ulteriori prove, sto sito e' una schifezza  :Smile: 

fede

----------

## mrfree

Per la questione degli sms rimasti avevo pensato di prevedere un parametro tipo --summary che ritornasse (una volta forniti username, password e operatore) il numero di sms inviati e quelli rimasti, poi magari altre info tipo numero massimo di caratteri ed altre pressoché inutili ma simpatiche (tempo medio di invio, ultimo invio...)  :Wink: 

Magari qualcosa di analogo tipo un bottone potrebbe essere inserito nell'interfaccia gtk2 per fare qualcosa di simile, ma per ora mi interessa principalmente la versione su CLI  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho provato ora ad abilitare il mio cellulare aziendale al sito tim per sperimentare e vedo che i fa scegliere tra sms a pagamento e gratuiti, ho scelto gratuiti e mi ha detto, ok, sms inviato, ma ancora non ho visto apparire nulla sull'altro cellulare... attendo ancora un po' prima di fare ulteriori prove, sto sito e' una schifezza 

 

In effetti il sito non è dei migliori e ultimamente gli sms arrivano un po' quando gli pare, comunque nella sezione "posta inviata" puoi controllare se l'sms è stato inviato (o quanto meno preso in carico dal sistema) oppure no

----------

## Sasdo

Ciao, ho trovato una piccola imprecisione:

nel dialog "History" viene data la possibilità di ordinare per datazione del messaggio, purtroppo l'ordinamento non viene fatto in ordine cronologico ma in ordine alfabetico per cui se ho una situazione tipo questa:

```
1/3/2000

5/4/1999

2/3/2000
```

ordinando ottengo:

```
1/3/2000

2/3/2000

5/4/1999
```

che ovviamente non ha molto senso...

soluzione immediata anche se forse poco intuitiva per l'utente:

cambiare il formato della data in:

YYYY/MM/DD

oppure implementare un algoritmino che ordina in modo corretto.

Grazie,

ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## federico

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ho provato ora ad abilitare il mio cellulare aziendale al sito tim per sperimentare e vedo che i fa scegliere tra sms a pagamento e gratuiti, ho scelto gratuiti e mi ha detto, ok, sms inviato, ma ancora non ho visto apparire nulla sull'altro cellulare... attendo ancora un po' prima di fare ulteriori prove, sto sito e' una schifezza  
> 
> In effetti il sito non è dei migliori e ultimamente gli sms arrivano un po' quando gli pare, comunque nella sezione "posta inviata" puoi controllare se l'sms è stato inviato (o quanto meno preso in carico dal sistema) oppure no

 

Ho testato un po' questo plugin e penso che possa essereinserito, vorrei aggiungere una dicitura (un commento nel plugin, perche' poi la gente pensa che non funziona) che avverta che il sito e' parecchio lento, a me i tempi di arrivo variano da pochi secondi a parecchie ore. Federico

----------

## federico

Si hai ragione, ho aggiunto il baco alla lista dei bachi irrisolti (e al momento e' l'unico  :Smile:  )

Fede

----------

## mrfree

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho testato un po' questo plugin e penso che possa essereinserito, vorrei aggiungere una dicitura (un commento nel plugin, perche' poi la gente pensa che non funziona) che avverta che il sito e' parecchio lento, a me i tempi di arrivo variano da pochi secondi a parecchie ore.

 

Infatti e non è detto che l'invio vada a buon fine, ad esempio ieri era praticamente impossibile (almeno lo è stato per me) inviare un sms (anche utilizzando firefox) l'apertura delle pagine terminava con un'inevitabile eccezione di timeout

----------

## federico

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ho testato un po' questo plugin e penso che possa essereinserito, vorrei aggiungere una dicitura (un commento nel plugin, perche' poi la gente pensa che non funziona) che avverta che il sito e' parecchio lento, a me i tempi di arrivo variano da pochi secondi a parecchie ore. 
> 
> Infatti e non è detto che l'invio vada a buon fine, ad esempio ieri era praticamente impossibile (almeno lo è stato per me) inviare un sms (anche utilizzando firefox) l'apertura delle pagine terminava con un'inevitabile eccezione di timeout

 

Che pezzenti pero'  :Smile:  Sarebbe da mostrare un dialog probabilmente quando arriva un timeout, perche' or ora viene solamente sollevata l'eccezione. Non mi ero mai accorto di questa cosa prima di incontrare telecom  :Sad: 

Federico

----------

## Cerberos86

Buona notizia.... spero....  :Laughing: 

L'ebuild compila bene anche su powerpc... Io uso un iBook G4 con Gnome 2.12...

Uniche avvertenze:

```

ekeyword ~ppc /path/to/ebuild/sidesms

```

cosa che penso sarà ben presto risolta dai dev...

inoltre usare:

```

FEATURES="-strict"

```

nel make.conf... c'è una piccola incongruenza tra le dimensioni dei file...tutto risolvibile a livello di ebuild... per il resto ke dire, va da dio!

Complimenti ancora per l'ottimo lavoro...

P.S.= unica cosa...per inviare un sms vodafone il tempo medio è 20 sec, mentre con la beta 4 a volte si arrivava anche sotto gli 8.... Non vuole in alcun modo essere una critica, solo per sapere se è un caso o 

una differenza nell'implentazione.... o se sono sfigato io...   :Laughing: 

EDIT: sono sfigato io... riprovando più tardi viaggia ke è un piacere...mitico!

Ciao a tutti

----------

## hellraiser

io non riesco proprio a farlo andare...

Ho provato prima con l'ebuild, scompattando il tutto in /usr/local/portage

Poi un ebuild sidesms....ebuild digest

poi emerge sidesms

ed ecco il risultato 

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums

>>> checking auxfile checksums

>>> checking miscfile checksums

>>> checking distfiles checksums

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 ...

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI.

Still shell version will work

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1525:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1002:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 24:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 40:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

```

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2 (2)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.16 (2)

```

Sapreste aiutarmi ??

----------

## fctk

io invece ottengo il seguente errore (compilando da fuori X):

```
>>> Emerging (299 of 451) app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 to /

>>> checksums files   ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 ...

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 16, in ?

    import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?

    from _gtk import *

RuntimeError: could not open display

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1532:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1005:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 26:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 40:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

mentre se compilo sotto X non ci sono problemi.

noto che nel vecchio thread, nel mese di luglio 2005, questo errore era già stato segnalato, ma non mi pare fosse stata trovata una soluzione.

----------

## federico

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Buona notizia.... spero.... 
> 
> L'ebuild compila bene anche su powerpc... Io uso un iBook G4 con Gnome 2.12...
> 
> 

 

QUESTA SI CHE E' UNA BELLA NOTIZIA!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Uniche avvertenze:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Features -strict che cosa fa?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: sono sfigato io... riprovando più tardi viaggia ke è un piacere...mitico!
> 
> 

 

Per quello che riguarda i plugin sono stati tutti riscritti sia perche' sidesms e' diventato "pluginabile" sia perche' i siti sono stati modificati nel tempo. In linea di massima noi abbiamo mantenuto tuttavia lo stesso approccio nella connessione verso i siti quindi differenze di tempo dovrebbero essere minime o dovute alla congestione del traffico. Ad esempio il plugin per TIM ci mette sempre parecchio, il motivo in questo caso e' proprio il server Tim. Una nota interessante che mi piace ricordare e' l' "auto aggiornamento" dei plugin. Se un sito viene modificato e io riesco a riscrivere il plugin sidesms se ne accorge e propone il cambiamento. Il file aggiornato del plugin viene salvato nella home sotto .sidesms/Plugins . Un'altra cosa interessante e' che se si possiedono piu' account per lo stesso gestore e' possibile fare una copia del plugin originale nella dir Plugins in home (con un nome diverso) per poter avere ad esempio TIM1 e TIM2 e poter salvere le pass per tutti i varii account.

Federico

----------

## riquito

vediamo vediamo

risposte per hellraiser e per fctk

prima fctk

 *Quote:*   

> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "setup.py", line 16, in ?
> 
>     import gtk
> ...

 

Questo errore è interessante. Simpatico nella sua unicità  :Smile:  In pratica non si può caricare il modulo gtk da fuori X. In teoria questo non dovrebbe essere vero (ci sono parti di gtk che non richiedono X come gobject), tuttavia così è. 

Ora che ho capito quale è il problema farò in modo di bloccare l'eccezione quando si verifica.

vediamo hellraiser ora...

...mmm....mmmmmm....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... ..... bho

ehm, onestamente il log non dice nulla. Non posso fare altro che controllare se c'e' una qualche curiosa incompatibilità con le versioni di gtk+ e pygtk che hai indicato.

Comunque stiamo indagando  :Smile: 

Ciao a tutti e grazie per l'interesse,

Riccardo

----------

## Cerberos86

la feature -strict serve a non eseguire dei controlli sui sorgenti scaricati e patchati... Questo perchè aggiungendo la keyword ~ppc tali controlli falliscono anche se di fatto tutto funziona bene....   :Wink: 

Probabilmente aggiungendola keyword all'ebuild, tale flag nel make.conf non serve più... (è un errore comune quando si compila roba x86 su ppc, tranquilli...!)

Bye

----------

## Ilvalle

Ho appena scaricato l'ebuild da sito, se provo a installarlo senza la USE="gtk2"

Ricevo questo errore:

```
>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-m                               obilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 15, in ?

    if 'gtk' in portage.usesplit or 'gtk2' in portage.usesplit:

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'usesplit'

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1525:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1002:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 26:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 40:   Called die

```

valle

----------

## demone

Il plugin della tim funziona ancora?

A me da il seguente errore 

```

demone@Ares ~ $ .sidesms/sidesms.py -u XXXX -p xxxx -s tim -n 3xxxxxxxxx "prova"

ERR: Errore nell'invio del messaggio

```

Qualche idea?

----------

## mrfree

 *demone wrote:*   

> Il plugin della tim funziona ancora?

 

No  :Smile: 

Ci sono stati dei cambiamenti nel loro sito lo scorso fine settimana, appena ho un po' di tempo da dedicarci ci metto mano

----------

## demone

ok e grazie

----------

## federico

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *demone wrote:*   Il plugin della tim funziona ancora? 
> 
> No 
> 
> Ci sono stati dei cambiamenti nel loro sito lo scorso fine settimana, appena ho un po' di tempo da dedicarci ci metto mano

 

Che noia sti siti, ma chissa' che devono cambiare sempre... Speriamo che quelli della tim lo cambino in megio almeno !

Federico

----------

## u238

Apparte quello, non so chi di voi ha alice, ma quel sito non va MAI quando serve, ed è talmente lento che anche quando va faccio prima a scriverlo con il cellulare..è uno schifo!! con tutti i soldi che gli dò!!!  :Neutral: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao, riuppo questo thread perchè stavo cercando di installare sidesms ma purtroppo ho questo errore in fase di installazione che non so come risolvere.

```
>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 ...

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 15, in ?

    if 'gtk' in portage.usesplit or 'gtk2' in portage.usesplit:

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'usesplit'

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1527:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1005:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 26:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 40:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

ho visto che anche Ilvalle ha avuto lo stesso problema, purtroppo non ho trovato alcuna soluzione alla cosa. la cosa interessante è che mentre lui lamenta questo problema senza la use gtk2 a me capita proprio l'esatto contrario.  

```

[ebuild  N    ] app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5  USE="gtk2" 0 kB [1]

```

sul sistema ho:  x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.17

python 2.4.2

pygtk  2.8.2 ma ho provato anche la 6

----------

## unz

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.9.1  USE="X jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc" 0 kB [5]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1  USE="X berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl tcltk -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -ucs2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.9.0  USE="opengl -doc" 0 kB [5]

```

così va

----------

## federico

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.9.1  USE="X jpeg tiff xinerama -debug -doc" 0 kB [5]
> 
> ...

 

gtk 2.9 e relativo pygtk nn li ho in portage, sono un overlay? Da molti warning sidesms?

Fede

----------

## unz

ehm quelle sono le mie versioni, Ic3M4n ha delle versioni precedenti. 

Ma dal log pare che sia un problema dell'installer ... versione di bash?

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
* app-shells/bash

     Available versions:  2.05b-r11 3.0-r12 ~3.0-r13 ~3.0-r14 ~3.1_p14 3.1_p16 ~3.1_p17

     Installed:           3.1_p16

     Homepage:            http://cnswww.cns.cwru.edu/~chet/bash/bashtop.html

     Description:         The standard GNU Bourne again shell

```

è la stabile.

----------

## riquito

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * app-shells/bash
> 
> ...

 

So che c'e' un bug che devo sistemare da un po'.... (mea culpa).

Non e' che stai cercando di emergerlo da shell? (proprio da fuori X intendo). Capiterebbe proprio quell'errore credo.

(da quel che ho visto ieri sera sembra che dalla 2.10 gtk supporterà nativamente osX e directfb (  :Shocked:  OMG!) e il problema forse sparirà - assieme a molti utenti X   :Laughing:  )

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ciao, riuppo questo thread perchè stavo cercando di installare sidesms ma purtroppo ho questo errore in fase di installazione che non so come risolvere.
> 
> ```
> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 ...
> 
> ...

 

Stesso identichissimo problema qui! Sono su ~amd64.

----------

## riquito

mi dite se l'errore vi capita se cercate di installare da X please?   :Cool: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Sia da X che fuori, per me.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho provato solo da X. ho visto che avevi segnalato che fuori X potevano esserci problemi e non ho nemmeno provato.

----------

## Flatline

Anche io ho un problema con l'installazione: se lo installo con "-gtk2" (nel sistema uso solo kde e qt) ottengo:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 ...

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 15, in ?

    if 'gtk' in portage.usesplit or 'gtk2' in portage.usesplit:

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'usesplit'

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1531:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1005:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 26:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 40:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

e attivando gtk2 ottengo:

```
  

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 ...

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 15, in ?

    if 'gtk' in portage.usesplit or 'gtk2' in portage.usesplit:

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'usesplit'

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1531:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1005:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 26:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 40:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Premetto che uso un sistema ~x86 e che le versioni delle dipendenze sono:

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.18  USE="X jpeg tiff -debug -doc -xinerama" 11,971 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.6  USE="opengl -doc" 739 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1  USE="X berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tcltk -ucs2" 7,827 kB 

Ho provato ad eseguire l'installazione solo dentro X/KDE e usando xterm.

Se installo manualmente il programma funziona, eccetto per il fatto che l'installer va eseguito anteponendo "python nomeinstaller".

Qualche idea?

----------

## federico

In questio giorni io e riqui stiamo terminando due progetti lavorativi un po' rognosi ma dopo dovremmo riuscire a mettere mano al codice... Avete visto nel frattempo che gli sms per vodafone sono tornati un centinaio? Che forza  :Smile:  Fede

----------

## jlord87

nessuno riesce ad aiutare un gentoo (L)user??

ho provato questo fantastico programma  :Cool:   su windows e ho deciso di portarlo anche in gentoo...

non so se ho fatto qualche errore ma ho scompattato l'archivio in /usr/portage...

poi ho dato un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge sidesms perchè il pacchetto era masked (può essere??)

ma la konsole mi ha restituito questo tristissimo output  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
gentoohost ~ # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge sidesms

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 to /

>>> Downloading http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

--22:22:13--  http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2'

Resolving mirror.phy.olemiss.edu... 130.74.15.251

Connecting to mirror.phy.olemiss.edu|130.74.15.251|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:22:15 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

--22:22:15--  http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.die.unipd.it... 147.162.218.5

Connecting to www.die.unipd.it|147.162.218.5|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:22:16 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

--22:22:16--  http://gentoo.ngi.it/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gentoo.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/ [following]

--22:22:16--  http://gaming.ngi.it/mirror_maintenance/

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.1'

Resolving gaming.ngi.it... 88.149.128.30

Connecting to gaming.ngi.it|88.149.128.30|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,757 (2.7K) [text/html]

100%[====================================>] 2,757         --.--K/s

22:22:16 (27.11 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/index.html.1' saved [2757/2757]

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

--22:22:16--  ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.solnet.ch... 212.101.4.244

Connecting to ftp.solnet.ch|212.101.4.244|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /mirror/Gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 ...

No such file `sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2'.

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

--22:24:42--  http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2'

Resolving gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch... 212.101.4.241

Connecting to gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch|212.101.4.241|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

22:24:43 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading http://www.sideralis.org/download/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

--22:24:43--  http://www.sideralis.org/download/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.sideralis.org... 213.92.118.196

Connecting to www.sideralis.org|213.92.118.196|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 74,749 (73K) [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 74,749       223.28K/s

22:24:44 (222.88 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2' saved [74749/74749]

>>> md5 files   ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI.

Still shell version will work

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

!!! Function distutils_src_install, Line 40, Exitcode 255

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

ho sbagliato qualcosa???

(a quanto ho capito io mi manca qualcosa...ma cosa???)

so che probabilmente è banale ma non ci arrivo...dove ho sbagliato??  :Embarassed: 

grazie!!

----------

## codadilupo

MAI USARE ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

```
# echo app-mobilephone/sidesms >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Coda

----------

## unz

 *Quote:*   

> Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI. 

 

se dai un 

```
emerge -pv gtk+ pygtk
```

che versione escono fuori?, sono maggiori di quelle indicate nell'errore?

----------

## jlord87

@ unz

```
# emerge -pv gtk+ pygtk

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12  -debug -doc +jpeg +tiff -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2 [2.8.6] -doc +opengl 731 kB

```

@ codadilupo

perchè??cosa cambia??se lo aggiungo inpackage.keywords non equivale a smascherarlo con l'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS???

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> perchè??cosa cambia??se lo aggiungo inpackage.keywords non equivale a smascherarlo con l'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS???

 

cambia perchè in questo modo emerge non ricorderà che di quel pacchetto vuoi la versione mascherata e allora lui dando "emerge -pvuD world" ti proporrà il downgrade.

----------

## jlord87

ok!

capito!!

ma quel file non si sovrascrive ad ogni emerge sync??

e per il mio problema??mi basta dare l'emerge dopo aver aggiunto sidesms a package.keyword??

----------

## Ic3M4n

no, quel file non si sovrascrive ad ogni emerge. è stato introdotto appositamente per _non_ fare quello che faceva l'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS dato da linea di comando. consiglierei una lettura del man di emerge & co per maggiori info, oppure una ricerca nel forum dato che oggi ho letto almeno un'altro thread in cui si parlava della stessa cosa.

----------

## federico

Una nota per tutti quelli che hanno avuto l'errore riferito a portage.usesplit (ovvero tutti quelli che hanno provato ad emergere di recente il programma) : l'ebuild si blocca perche' e' stato tolta questa funzione in portage ed e' stata sostituita da un'altra. Purtroppo non basta variare il nome perche' ne e' variato anche il funzionamento. Tuttavia ieri notte abbiamo provveduto a sistemare la cosa assieme alla roadmap degli errori a noi conosciuti e contiamo di offrire sidesms sistemato il prima possibile.

Rispetto alla beta5 gli errori che mi sovvengono sono:

1) Gestione errata del file che controlla se il software viene lanciato due volte

2) Versione errata nell'about dopo un aggiornamento

3) Problemi vari nell'ebuild

4) Diffetto nella tray sotto linux

5) Mancato inserimento dell'icona di avvio per sidesms tra i programmi installati sotto alcuni DE

6) Ordine dei log nella history

2,3 e 5 sono risolti, per 1 e 6 ci stiamo lavorando (anche se abbiamo deciso di variare in futuro completamente la finestra history con una molto + potente), il 4 e' dovuto a cambiamenti nel modulo eggtrayicon che pero' sicuramente verra' modificato del tutto con le gtk 2.10 e quindi per ora e' un errore accettabile...

PS: Qualcuno mi ha fatto notrare come errore il fatto che se si ha rubrica e sidesms aperti e si chiude solo sidesms la rubrica rimane aperta: e' una feature, non un errore!

Grazie ancora a tutti quanti per aiutarci nel rendere migliore questo programma!

Federico

----------

## jlord87

@ Ic3M4n

grazie del consiglio!!!

ho dato una letta al man e tutto è più chiaro!  :Smile: 

tornando al mio problema...come lo risolvo??

non credo di rientrare in quanto descritto da federico..o sbaglio?  :Question: 

----------

## federico

Devi inserire sidesms nel tuo overlay a portage, di solito sotto usr/local/portage e non sotto /usr/portage (altrimenti lo perdi ad ogni sync) e smascherare il pacchetto nel caso la tua configurazione ne impedisca la compilazione (utilizzando i file portage.* sotto /etc/potage)

Federico

----------

## codadilupo

un suggerimento per l'ebuild:

```
RESTRICT="nomirror"
```

cosi' eviti che l'ebuild cerchi di scaricare prima dai repository ufficiali dove ovviamente il file non c'e', e punta direttamente a sideralis.org  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> RESTRICT="nomirror"
> ```
> ...

 

Fatto!

```

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: Exp $

inherit distutils

DESCRIPTION="sidesms is an utility for sending sms in Italy (or a gui for smssend and similar)"

SRC_URI="http://www.sideralis.org/download/${P}.tar.bz2"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.sideralis.org"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

IUSE="gtk2"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

RDEPEND="gtk2? (

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.0

    >=dev-python/pygtk-2.6.0

    )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

       >=dev-lang/python-2.4.0"

src_install() {

       distutils_src_install

       dodir /usr/bin

       dosym /usr/share/sidesms/sidesms.py /usr/bin/sidesms

       dosym /usr/share/sidesms/sidesms_gui.py /usr/bin/sidesms_gui

}

```

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Una nota per tutti quelli che hanno avuto l'errore riferito a portage.usesplit (ovvero tutti quelli che hanno provato ad emergere di recente il programma) : l'ebuild si blocca perche' e' stato tolta questa funzione in portage ed e' stata sostituita da un'altra. Purtroppo non basta variare il nome perche' ne e' variato anche il funzionamento. Tuttavia ieri notte abbiamo provveduto a sistemare la cosa assieme alla roadmap degli errori a noi conosciuti e contiamo di offrire sidesms sistemato il prima possibile.

 

tanto per capire, io ho:

```
harlock@Alkadia ~ $ equery l portage

[ Searching for package 'portage' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] sys-apps/portage-2.1_rc2-r3 (0)

harlock@Alkadia ~ $
```

e l'errore mi capita ugualmente dopo aver scaricato la nuova versione dell'ebuild oggi medesimo... che hanno cambiato ancora portage  :Very Happy:  ?

Coda

----------

## unz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tanto per capire, io ho:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sì

```
unz@gUnz unz $ eix -I sys-apps/portage

* sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  2.0.51.22-r3 2.0.54 2.0.54-r1 2.0.54-r2 2.1_rc1-r2

     Installed:           2.1_rc3-r2

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         The Portage Package Management System. The primary package management and distribution system for Gentoo.

```

e a me non da errori ... ma neanche prima me li dava

----------

## federico

La questione nevralgica non e' nell'ebuild quanto in un magico file che per gli applicativi python si chiama setup.py, che viene utilizzato dall'ebuild. In particolare quello nuovo sara' questo:

blackman@altair ~/sides $ cat setup.py

```

#!/usr/bin/env python

# -*- coding: iso-8859-1 -*-

import os,glob,sys,shutil

from os.path import join

if sys.argv[1]=='install':

    try: assert sys.version_info[:3]>=(2,4,0)

    except (AttributeError, AssertionError),e:

        print >> sys.stderr, 'Python >=2.4.0 is required'

        sys.exit(-1)

    try:

        #check if we are in gentoo. if not, I must check for the presence of gtk (in gentoo emerge will check via  ebuild)

        import portage

    except ImportError:

        #we are not in Gentoo

        try:

            import gtk

            assert gtk.gtk_version>=(2,6,0) and gtk.pygtk_version>=(2,6,0)

        except (ImportError,AssertionError),e:

            print >> sys.stderr, 'Need gtk>=2.6.0 and pygtk >=2.6.0 for the GUI.\nStill shell version will work'

            sys.exit(-1)

    if not sys.platform=='win32':

        try: import gtk

        except ImportError: pass

        else:

            #if we have gtk we can build this

            prev=os.getcwd()

            os.chdir('ext')

            if os.system('make')!=0:

                raise ('Error while compiling eggtrayicon')

            os.chdir(prev)

            #shutil.copy('ext/trayicon.so','src/trayicon.so')

from distutils.core import setup

if sys.platform=='win32': import py2exe

DEST_DIR=''

if sys.argv[1]=='install':

    if not sys.platform=='win32':

        DEST_DIR='/usr/share/sidesms'

        if not os.path.exists('/usr/portage'):  #to avoid a message error in gentoo

            try:

                os.symlink(os.path.join(DEST_DIR,'sidesms.py'),'/usr/bin/sidesms')

                os.symlink(os.path.join(DEST_DIR,'sidesms_gui.py'),'/usr/bin/sidesms_gui')

            except OSError: pass

            """

            (join(DEST_DIR,'bin'), fileList('GTK+/bin')),

                (join(DEST_DIR,'lib'), fileList('GTK+/lib')),

                (join(DEST_DIR,'etc'), fileList('GTK+/etc')),

            """

    """

    else: #windows

        shutil.copytree('GTK+',DEST_DIR)

    """

opts = {

    "py2exe": {

        #"includes": ['pango','atk','gobject','win32api','win32con','win32gui_struct','winxpgui','win32gui','xml. sax','cookielib'],

        #"includes": ['xml.sax','cookielib'],

        "dll_excludes": [

        "iconv.dll","intl.dll","libatk-1.0-0.dll",

        "libgdk_pixbuf-2.0-0.dll","libgdk-win32-2.0-0.dll",

        "libglib-2.0-0.dll","libgmodule-2.0-0.dll",

        "libgobject-2.0-0.dll","libgthread-2.0-0.dll",

        "libgtk-win32-2.0-0.dll","libpango-1.0-0.dll",

        "libpangowin32-1.0-0.dll"],

        }

    }

def fileList(path):

    lol=[]

    for dirpath,dirs,files in os.walk(path):

        for fname in files:

            lol.append(os.path.join(dirpath,fname))

    return lol

setup(

     name="sidesms",

     version="1.0.0_beta5",

     description='sidesms, un software tira-e-molla',

     author="Riccardo Attilio Galli, Federico Emanuele Galli",

     author_email="riccardo@sideralis.org",

     url="http://www.sideralis.org",

     license='GPL',

     platforms=['GNU\\Linux','Windows'],

     windows = [

        {"script": "src/sidesms_gui.py",

        "icon_resources": [(1, "src/pixmaps/sidesms-tray.ico")]

        }

     ],

     options=opts,

     package_dir={'':'src'},

     data_files=[

        (join(DEST_DIR,'pixmaps'), glob.glob('src/pixmaps/*')),

        (join(DEST_DIR,'Plugins'), glob.glob('src/Plugins/*')),

        (DEST_DIR,glob.glob('src/*.py')),

        (DEST_DIR,glob.glob('ext/*')),

        (DEST_DIR,['README','LICENSE'])

     ],

     long_description="""sidesms e' una utility che permette di inviare sms"""

    )

if sys.argv[1]=='install': print 'Installation successful'

```

solo che o attendi un attimo che finisco il pacchetto nuovo oppure provi a sostituire questo nel pacchetto che c'e' sul sito adesso ma il risultato non e' garantito perche' non l'ho provato  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## kireime

Io sto provando ad installare questo pacchetto, ma ho questo errore

```
--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-app-mobilephone_-_sidesms-1.0.0_beta5-7602.log"

symlink:   /usr/bin/sidesms

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

ed il log dice 

```
symlink:   /usr/bin/sidesms
```

Da che dipende??

----------

## kireime

Falso allarme, o meglio, mi ha installato tutto dentro 

```
/var/portage/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/usr/
```

mi è bastato copiare tutto dentro le giuste directory, ma non capisco perchè mi ha fatto ciò

Altro problema, io ho un account con adsl di tin.it del tipo miaemail@virgilio.it e ho 10 messaggi al giorno che via web funziona ma con sidesms ho questo errore:

```
<----

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 503, in func

    send_sms(*args)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/Plugins/send_virgilio.py", line 54, in send_sms

    ritornaSMS.SENT=smsDisponibili[0][0]

IndexError: list index out of range

---->
```

Che si fa in questo caso?? e poi non trovo il modo per inviare con Tim, ma il plugin è stato predisposto?? Dal titolo sembrerebbe di si

----------

## federico

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Io sto provando ad installare questo pacchetto, ma ho questo errore
> 
> ```
> --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-app-mobilephone_-_sidesms-1.0.0_beta5-7602.log"
> 
> ...

 

Che strano, perche' nn gli lascia fare i link simbolici ? Questo e' proprio strano. Fede

----------

## federico

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Falso allarme, o meglio, mi ha installato tutto dentro 
> 
> ```
> /var/portage/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/usr/
> ```
> ...

 

Tin e Virgilio condividono lo stesso plugin, nella beta5 la cosa non e' chiara, nella 1 e' gia' sistemato.

Questo errore e' proprio una sfiga, sembra che OGGI abbiano modificato i siti. Predisporro' stanotte un aggiornamento se tutto va bene...

Federico

----------

## jlord87

sono finalmente riuscito ad installare sidesms  :Very Happy: 

...avevo problemi con gtk+ che richiedeva pango compilato con use cairo...

mi è bastato riemergere tutto...

ora però ho un altro problema:

guardate che mi risponde:

```
 $ sidesms_gui

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 89, in ?

    mainWin=MainWindow(rubrica)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 136, in __init__

    self.set_icon_from_file(pjoin('pixmaps',icon('main')))

gobject.GError: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file 'pixmaps/sidesms.svg'
```

...come lo risolvo???

seconda domanda...è normale che in /home/utente/.sidesms/Plugins/ io abbia soltanto send_alice.py

per mandare sms da www.190.it mi serve un altro plugin giusto??

dove lo trovo??

piccolo suggerimento...ho trovato quest'indirizzo

https://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/home.do?tabName=HOME+190&ty_skip_md=true

per loggarsi a www.190.it con connessione https...in teoria dovrebbe essere più sicuro...è possibile loggarsi in questo modo con sidesms??sarà possibile??o meglio....è possibile renderlo possibile (sempre che ne valga la pena...)??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kireime

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> seconda domanda...è normale che in /home/utente/.sidesms/Plugins/ io abbia soltanto send_alice.py
> 
> per mandare sms da www.190.it mi serve un altro plugin giusto??
> 
> dove lo trovo??

 Anche io che ho più account, che tra l'altro come già detto sopra non funzionano, ho solo questo plugin ma non so se a questo punto dipenda dal fatto che non andando in porto l'invio del messaggio non si crea il plugin?? Mi sembra tanto una cavolata però   :Shocked: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> La questione nevralgica non e' nell'ebuild quanto in un magico file che per gli applicativi python si chiama setup.py, che viene utilizzato dall'ebuild.

 

ah, quindi la colpa è qui:

```
harlock@Alkadia ~ $ equery l python

[ Searching for package 'python' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2 (2.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.12.1 (2)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 (0)

harlock@Alkadia ~ $
```

Ok  :Wink: 

P.S.: provero' con il nuovo e ti faccio un po' di test

Coda

----------

## Sasdo

ciao, usando sidesms mi sono accorto di una feature che potrebbe essere interessante (almeno per me)

Mi ritrovo spesso a dover mandare messaggi a numeri di telefono appartenenti a diversi "domini", un po' ne mando con 190.it, un po' con tin.it ecc ecc.

Ogni volta devo selezionare l'operatore da utilizzare.

Sarebbe molto carino inserire una colonna aggiuntiva nella rubrica in modo da specificare quale operatore usare per un determinato numero di telefono.

In questo modo non devo più preoccuparmi di selezionare l'operatore.

Chiaramente questo giochino ha diversi pro e contro (più contro in effetti  :Smile: )... per esempio gestire il contatore dei caratteri rimanenti potrebbe non essere banale... in particolare se invio un sms a più numeri di telefono di operatori diversi.

Vabbè, io l'ho buttata lì  :Smile: 

ciao e grazie per l'ottimo software!

----------

## codadilupo

in effetti sarebbe comodo aggiungere un campo ai contatti dove indicare l'operatore del destinatario, in modo da selezionare automagicamente il plugin di invio.

In caso di invii multipli a piu' operatori, si potrebbe usare come riferimento il numero massimo di caratteri definito dal gestore piu' taccagno   :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> sono finalmente riuscito ad installare sidesms 
> 
> ...avevo problemi con gtk+ che richiedeva pango compilato con use cairo...
> 
> mi è bastato riemergere tutto...
> ...

 

cairo dovrebbe essere una use obbligata per gtk dalla 2.8, forse avevi una versione precedente

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora però ho un altro problema:
> 
> guardate che mi risponde:
> ...

 

mmm, prova ad aggiungere svg alle tue use e ricompila gtk

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> seconda domanda...è normale che in /home/utente/.sidesms/Plugins/ io abbia soltanto send_alice.py
> 
> per mandare sms da www.190.it mi serve un altro plugin giusto??
> ...

 

serve più fiducia  :Smile: 

in .sidesms/Plugins ci sono i plugin aggiornati via internet, se per qualche motivo sono stati aggiornati.

quelli originali si trovano in /usr/share/sidesms/Plugins (credo, dir digitata a memoria)

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> piccolo suggerimento...ho trovato quest'indirizzo
> 
> https://www.190.it/190/trilogy/jsp/home.do?tabName=HOME+190&ty_skip_md=true
> ...

 

no non è possibile, e non credo che lo sarà in futuro. a meno che non venga sentito come un bisogno dalla comunità.

Devo ammettere tuttavia che quando uscirà la 1.0 (vari bug risolti, come i problemi di installazione legati a variazioni in portage e una migliore gestione della rilevazione di istanze multiple del software, probabile riscrittura della history), potrebbe essere un plus interessante. (potrebbe, considera che dovremmo farlo per tutti i plugin).

Ovviamente se ne hai le capacità puoi pensarci tu e postarci il risultato (abbiamo fatto i plugin anche per questo).

Ciao,

Fede

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> cairo dovrebbe essere una use obbligata per gtk dalla 2.8, forse avevi una versione precedente 

 

sì...infatti in teoria io avevo sù la versione 2.6...mi pare...

...ho provato a ricompilare gtk+ con un USE="svg" emerge gtk+ ma al termine, quando ho lanciato sidesms_gui mi ha dato quest'errore:

```
 $ sidesms_gui 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 89, in ?

    mainWin=MainWindow(rubrica)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 136, in __init__

    self.set_icon_from_file(pjoin('pixmaps',icon('main')))

gobject.GError: Impossibile riconoscere il formato di immagine per il file Â«pixmaps/sidesms.svgÂ»

```

 :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ovviamente se ne hai le capacità puoi pensarci tu e postarci il risultato (abbiamo fatto i plugin anche per questo). 

 

mi piacerebbe davvero saperlo fare!!

purtroppo no conosco nessun linguaggio di programmazione (a parte un pò di html - ma non credo centri molto...)  :Crying or Very sad: 

{qualora avessi un pomerriggio di pazzia a cosa mi consiglieresti di approcciarmi??}

--edited--

E STAMATTINA NON MI FUNZIONA NEANCHE PIÙ DA KONSOLE!!!

```
 sidesms --username=xxxxxxx --password=xxxxxxxxxx --sender=vodafone --number=347xxxxxxx TESTO

-bash: !cm: event not found
```

  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

perchè sono l'unico a cui non va questo splendido programma?!?!?!?

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   La questione nevralgica non e' nell'ebuild quanto in un magico file che per gli applicativi python si chiama setup.py, che viene utilizzato dall'ebuild. 
> 
> ah, quindi la colpa è qui:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sinceramente non ho capito...

```

blackman@altair ~ $ equery l python

[ Searching for package 'python' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M ] dev-lang/python-2.3.5 (2.3)

[I--] [ ~] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 (2.4)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/gnome-python-2.12.3 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.12.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-cdb-0.32 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 (0)

blackman@altair ~ $

```

----------

## federico

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> ...ho provato a ricompilare gtk+ con un USE="svg" emerge gtk+ ma al termine, quando ho lanciato sidesms_gui mi ha dato quest'errore:
> 
> 

 

Ma non ha la use SVG gtk+ ...

```

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.18 [2.8.17] USE="X jpeg tiff -debug -doc -xinerama" 11,971 kB

```

----------

## federico

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Chiaramente questo giochino ha diversi pro e contro (più contro in effetti )... per esempio gestire il contatore dei caratteri rimanenti potrebbe non essere banale... in particolare se invio un sms a più numeri di telefono di operatori diversi.

 

In effetti e' veramente un salto nel vuoto  :Smile: 

Per la release 1 abbiamo deciso di portare a puntino quello che c'e' adesso, eliminando i bachi, perche' aggiungere funzionalita' senza risolvere i problemi precedenti porta solo scompiglio  :Smile:  Ci penseremo  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non ho capito...

 

che il problema è sulle mie versioni dei pacchetti inerenti python, giusto ? Perché su un pc non ho avuto problemi (quello standard), sul pc con xorg modulare e mezzo mondo unmasked invece non c'ìe' verso...

Coda

----------

## federico

[quote="codadilupo"] *federico wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non ho capito...

 

Veramente noi abbiamo solo macchine interamente ~x86 ...

Il problema e' nel setup.py che nel pacchetto on line sul sito adesso non e' adeguato ai cambiamenti che ha avuto portage negli ultimi tempi, conto di rifare un pacchetto a breve..

----------

## codadilupo

[quote="federico"] *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Sinceramente non ho capito... 
> 
> Veramente noi abbiamo solo macchine interamente ~x86 ...
> 
> Il problema e' nel setup.py che nel pacchetto on line sul sito adesso non e' adeguato ai cambiamenti che ha avuto portage negli ultimi tempi, conto di rifare un pacchetto a breve..

 

allora avevo ragione a dire che il era il mio portage a non essere adeguato, e avevo capito bene, solo che pensavo che ti riferissi a disallineamenti con l'ebuild.. ok, mo' ho capito  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## snake111

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *jlord87 wrote:*   ...ho provato a ricompilare gtk+ con un USE="svg" emerge gtk+ ma al termine, quando ho lanciato sidesms_gui mi ha dato quest'errore:
> 
>  
> 
> Ma non ha la use SVG gtk+ ...
> ...

 

beh gli hai detto tu di ricompilare dopo aver aggiunto la USE, poco sopra... cmq anche a me da il suo stesso errore, e ho SVG nelle use:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 89, in ?

    mainWin=MainWindow(rubrica)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 136, in __init__

    self.set_icon_from_file(pjoin('pixmaps',icon('main')))

gobject.GError: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file 'pixmaps/sidesms.svg'

```

idee su come risolvere?

----------

## riquito

USE="svg" emerge pycairo

?

lourde?

----------

## snake111

 *riquito wrote:*   

> USE="svg" emerge pycairo
> 
> ?
> 
> lourde?

 

ci avevo già pensato, e avevo già riemerso tutti i pacchetti che usavano "svg", ma mi da ancora lo stesso errore  :Sad: 

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> riquito ha scritto:	
> 
> USE="svg" emerge pycairo 
> 
> ? 
> ...

 

idem...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## unz

```
gnome-base/librsvg
```

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> Codice:
> 
> ```
> gnome-base/librsvg
> ```
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  FUNZIONA!!!!  :Very Happy: 

thanks unz!!

----------

## federico

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Codice:
> 
> ```
> gnome-base/librsvg
> ```
> ...

 

YEEEEHAAA!

----------

## jlord87

...mi viene solo da aggiungere...

ma se per caricare correttamente l'interfaccia grafica c'è bisogno di emergere gnome-base/librsvg...non è possibile fare in modo che venga emerso automaticamente come una dipendenza (scusate la terminologia oscena...)??  :Question: 

 :Very Happy:  {GRANDISSIMO SOFTWARE!!continuate così!}  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

> ...mi viene solo da aggiungere...
> 
> ma se per caricare correttamente l'interfaccia grafica c'è bisogno di emergere gnome-base/librsvg...non è possibile fare in modo che venga emerso automaticamente come una dipendenza (scusate la terminologia oscena...)?? 
> 
>  {GRANDISSIMO SOFTWARE!!continuate così!} 

 

Non so bene se per caso c'e' altro modo di far vedere a gnome i file svg, mi domando come si comporta sotto ambienti come xfce ad esempio...

[Nel nostro peregrinare continuo ieri sera abbiamo iniziato a scrivere un'interfaccia per cellulari nokia serie 60 che tramite sidesms e gprs invia sms a 1cent circa, per ora pero' e' ultra ultra alfa e il suo sviluppo è secondario rispetto a quello di sidesms stesso]

Federico

----------

## jlord87

 *Quote:*   

> Non so bene se per caso c'e' altro modo di far vedere a gnome i file svg, mi domando come si comporta sotto ambienti come xfce ad esempio... 

 

io uso kde...per questo mi era sembrato strano emergere gnome-base/librsvg...

comunque utilizzando sidesms sotto fluxbox ho notato che se ridotto ad icona con l'opzione di nasconderlo, l'icona che rimane se cliccata mostra le varie opzioni ma è impossibile reingrandire il programma...non so se sono stato chiaro...

----------

## federico

 *jlord87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Non so bene se per caso c'e' altro modo di far vedere a gnome i file svg, mi domando come si comporta sotto ambienti come xfce ad esempio...  
> 
> io uso kde...per questo mi era sembrato strano emergere gnome-base/librsvg...
> 
> comunque utilizzando sidesms sotto fluxbox ho notato che se ridotto ad icona con l'opzione di nasconderlo, l'icona che rimane se cliccata mostra le varie opzioni ma è impossibile reingrandire il programma...non so se sono stato chiaro...

 

Strano perche' fluxbox supporta le caratteristiche freedesktop che utilizziamo in quel modulo... (Quello della tray)

http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Desktops

Quel modulo comunque sembra che salti con le nuove gtk in arrivo, percui abbiamo pensato di riproporci il problema in seguito.

Fede

----------

## mcbonaman

Provando ad installare sidesms ricevo questo errore:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work/sidesms-1.0.0_be ta5 ...

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option : 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ c ategory app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 15, in ?

    if 'gtk' in portage.usesplit or 'gtk2' in portage.usesplit:

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'usesplit'

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1531:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1005:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 26:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 43:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relev ant.

```

Qualcuno è riuscito a trovare una soluzione?

----------

## federico

 *mcbonaman wrote:*   

> Qualcuno è riuscito a trovare una soluzione?

 

Ne abbiamo discusso gia' qualche volta; vi metto on line i due file che dovrebbero risolvere il problema.

Questo

http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/sidesms/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild

e' il nuovo ebuild

e questo 

http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/sidesms/setup.py

e' il nuovo file di setup.

Il file di setup va SOSTITUITO a quello originale presente nel tarball di sidesms.

Fateci sapere!

Federico

PS: ricevuti gli aggiornamenti?

----------

## codadilupo

apropos... l'avevo poi provato, il nuovo setup.py, e ho riprovato ora, ma senza risultato:

```
>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 26, in ?

    try: import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?

    from _gtk import *

RuntimeError: could not open display
```

DISPLAY ???? Dipende dal fatto che sono su DISPLAY=:1 ? Pazzesco  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Deus Ex

Qui dà questo errore:

```
copying ext/trayiconmodule.c -> /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/usr/share/sidesms

copying README -> /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/usr/share/sidesms

copying LICENSE -> /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/usr/share/sidesms

error: can't copy 'sideSMS.desktop': doesn't exist or not a regular file

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 27:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 43:   Called die

```

----------

## fctk

stesso errore di Deus Ex anche da me.

----------

## riquito

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> apropos... l'avevo poi provato, il nuovo setup.py, e ho riprovato ora, ma senza risultato:
> 
> ```
> >>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone
> 
> ...

 

Questo problema è risolto dal nuovo setup.py, che _non_ hai usato. La linea che mostri è del vecchio setup.py. Sicuro di averlo scaricato dal link di Federico? (la linea 26 è differente ora) (leggi dopo per risolvere un problema che incontrerai)

L'errore segnalato da deus_ex  e fctk

```
error: can't copy 'sideSMS.desktop': doesn't exist or not a regular file 
```

lo troveranno tutti usando il setup.py linkato sopra. E' una copia del setup.py della 1.0, che aggiunge sideSMS.desktop per GNOME: per farlo funzionare correttamente dovete modificare alla linea 102

(DEST_DIR,['README','LICENSE','sideSMS.desktop'])

in

(DEST_DIR,['README','LICENSE'])

La Sideralis si scusa per gli inconvenienti.

p.s. ho terminato la nuova finestra per la history: sono commosso tanto è venuta bene   :Cool: 

filtra i messaggi per utente,data (da/a), testo e tutto mentre digiti   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *riquito wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   apropos... l'avevo poi provato, il nuovo setup.py, e ho riprovato ora, ma senza risultato:
> 
> ```
> >>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone
> 
> ...

 

boh, io ho preso il setup.py dal link, ho aperto il tar.bz2 con file-roller e dopo aver ridato il digest ho lanciato emerge.

Ci riporovo e vi dico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

scarico file ed ebuild:

```
harlock@Alkadia ~ $ wget http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/sidesms/setup.py

--22:50:00--  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/sidesms/setup.py

           => `setup.py'

Resolving www.digitalsnc.it... 151.1.217.175

Connecting to www.digitalsnc.it|151.1.217.175|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 3,774 (3.7K) [text/x-python]

100%[===================================================================>] 3,774         --.--K/s

22:50:00 (866.78 KB/s) - `setup.py' saved [3774/3774]

harlock@Alkadia ~ $ wget http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/sidesms/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild

--23:22:50--  http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/sidesms/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild

           => `sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild'

Resolving www.digitalsnc.it... 151.1.217.175

Connecting to www.digitalsnc.it|151.1.217.175|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 872 [text/plain]

100%[===================================================================>] 872           --.--K/s

23:22:51 (92.40 MB/s) - `sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild' saved [872/872]
```

divento root, sposto l'ebuild nell'overlay e scarico il tarball:

```
harlock@Alkadia ~ $ sudo -s

Alkadia ~ # mv -i sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-mobilephone/sidesms/

mv: overwrite `/usr/local/portage/app-mobilephone/sidesms/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild'? y

Alkadia ~ # emerge -f sidesms

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 to /

>>> Previously fetched file: sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-)

>>> Previously fetched file: sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 size ;-)

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 ;-)
```

copio il tarball nella home, estraggo l'archivio, e modifico il file setup.py con vim:

```
Alkadia ~ # cp /usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 .

Alkadia ~ # tar -xvjpf sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/trayiconmodule.c

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/Makefile

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/trayicon.defs

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/eggtrayicon.c

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/eggtrayicon.h

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/trayicon.override

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/SysTrayIcon.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Bars.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/TrayWidget.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/sidesms.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/sideSMS.desktop

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/AboutDialog.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/example_send_with_smssend.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/send_vodafone.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/send_tin.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/send_virgilio.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/__init__.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/send_alice.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/MainLibrary.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/sidesms_gui.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/shared.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/HistoryLib.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/MainWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/traybar_gtk_win32.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/importer.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/PreferencesWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/UpdateWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms.ico

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/side_logo.png

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/invio.ico

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/invio.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sideralis_title.png

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/rubrica.ico

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/rubrica.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms-menu.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms-tray.ico

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms-tray.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/SMSTrayWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/HistoryWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/RubricaWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/LICENSE

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/README

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/PKG-INFO

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/MANIFEST.in

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/setup.py

Alkadia ~ # vim setup.py
```

sostituisco il file modificato con l'originale e ricompatto l'archivio:

```
Alkadia ~ # mv -i setup.py sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/setup.py

mv: overwrite `sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/setup.py'? y

Alkadia ~ # tar -cvjpf sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/trayiconmodule.c

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/Makefile

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/trayicon.defs

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/eggtrayicon.c

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/eggtrayicon.h

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/ext/trayicon.override

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/SysTrayIcon.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Bars.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/TrayWidget.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/sidesms.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/sideSMS.desktop

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/AboutDialog.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/example_send_with_smssend.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/send_vodafone.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/send_tin.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/send_virgilio.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/__init__.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/Plugins/send_alice.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/MainLibrary.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/sidesms_gui.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/shared.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/HistoryLib.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/MainWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/traybar_gtk_win32.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/importer.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/PreferencesWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/UpdateWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms.ico

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/side_logo.png

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/invio.ico

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/invio.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sideralis_title.png

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/rubrica.ico

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/rubrica.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms-menu.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms-tray.ico

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/pixmaps/sidesms-tray.svg

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/SMSTrayWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/HistoryWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/src/RubricaWindow.py

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/LICENSE

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/README

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/PKG-INFO

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/MANIFEST.in

sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/setup.py
```

sposto il nuovo tarball nei distfiles e creo il digest:

```
Alkadia ~ # mv -i sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 /usr/portage/distfiles/

mv: overwrite `/usr/portage/distfiles/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2'? y

Alkadia ~ # cd /usr/local/portage/app-mobilephone/sidesms/

Alkadia sidesms # ebuild sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild digest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/app-mobilephone/sidesms

Alkadia sidesms # cd
```

emergo sidesms:

```
Alkadia ~ # emerge sidesms

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/work/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 ...

/usr/lib/python2.4/distutils/dist.py:236: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'windows'

  warnings.warn(msg)

running build

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 26, in ?

    try: import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?

    from _gtk import *

RuntimeError: could not open display

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 27:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 43:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

Alkadia ~ #
```

non so che dirti... io credo di averlo sostituito, e anche andando a riaprire l'archivio, il file è aggiornato   :Confused: 

Coda

----------

## riquito

complimenti per il bug report.

Se tutti fossere come te li risolveremmo a tempo zero.

ho controllato e avevi ragione anche prima, non ho letto il "not" dell'istruzione e mi sono confuso.

cmq, data la dovizia di informazioni posso affermare che dovresti modificare il blocco dell'if a partire dalla linea 25,

in modo che rispecchi questo

```
    if not sys.platform=='win32':

        try: 

            try: import gtk

            except RuntimeError: pass

            

            #if we have gtk we can build this

            prev=os.getcwd()

            os.chdir('ext')

            if os.system('make')!=0:

                raise ('Error while compiling eggtrayicon')

            os.chdir(prev)

            #shutil.copy('ext/trayicon.so','src/trayicon.so')

        

        except ImportError: pass

```

Attenzione agli spazi

Dovrebbe funzionare. Se va appena compare fede faccio cambiare il setup.py online. (certo, se poi esce la 1.0 è meglio)

----------

## codadilupo

l'ho modificato cosi':

```
    if not sys.platform=='win32':

        try:

            try: import gtk

            except ImportError: pass

            #if we have gtk we can build this

            prev=os.getcwd()

            os.chdir('ext')

            if os.system('make')!=0:

                raise ('Error while compiling eggtrayicon')

            os.chdir(prev)

            #shutil.copy('ext/trayicon.so','src/trayicon.so')

        except ImportError: pass

from distutils.core import setup

if sys.platform=='win32': import py2exe

DEST_DIR=''
```

spero vada bene, ma... 

```
>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5

>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 27, in ?

    try: import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?

    from _gtk import *

RuntimeError: could not open display

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 27:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 43:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
```

continua a darmi sempre lo stesso errore   :Sad: 

P.S.: io sto usando Xgl, e uso X sul display :1 non è questo il problema, vero ?

Coda

----------

## riquito

 :Shocked: 

 :Shocked: 

 :Shocked: 

ok

stiamo calmi   :Cool: 

mumble mumble mumble

 :Exclamation: 

Hai scritto alla riga 26

ImportError

al posto di

RuntimeError

Riccardo

----------

## codadilupo

oh, minchia!

C'hai ragione, ora funziona  :Wink: 

Scusa, ma tra l'ora e 'sto maledetto syntax hilightig di vim che mi s'e' impazzito e non riesco a sistemarlo m'agg' sconfuso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Deus Ex

Riporto la riuscita dell'installazione sulla mia macchina, con le modifiche indicate da riquito!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Thanks!

----------

## fctk

confermo: anch'io sono riuscito ad emergere sidesms sia da X che da fuori (senza la USE gtk2).

non riesco ad installarlo con gtk2 in quanto ho problemi con la dipendenza gnome-base/librsvg, ma questo è un altro problema...  :Smile: 

----------

## fctk

ok, ho risolto il problema con la dipendenza. adesso funziona tutto, tranne la compilazione di sidesms da fuori X.

----------

## unz

miiiiiiiii sono stato mezz'ora a fare prove di indntazione ... e aggiornate sto tar, scansafatiche!!!

con portage 2.1 ho questo errore:

```
>>> Install sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 into /var/tmp/portage/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/image/ category app-mobilephone

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "setup.py", line 15, in ?

    if 'gtk' in portage.usesplit or 'gtk2' in portage.usesplit:

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'usesplit'

!!! ERROR: app-mobilephone/sidesms-1.0.0_beta5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

  sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.ebuild, line 26:   Called distutils_src_install

  distutils.eclass, line 43:   Called die

```

e nel make.conf ho entrambe le use

----------

## federico

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/sidesms/setup.py
> 
> e' il nuovo file di setup.
> ...

 

Aggiornato!

----------

## kireime

 :Razz:   Complimenti ora funziona tutto !! 

Solo che non trovo l'opzione per inviare con TIM   :Confused: 

----------

## federico

 *kireime wrote:*   

> Solo che non trovo l'opzione per inviare con TIM  

 

ll plugin per tim si trova a pagina2, prova a dare uno sguardo e dicci gia' che ci sei se funziona ancora  :Smile:  Ho in cantiere l'aggiornamento per alice, e non ho mai messo mano a quello di tim, e' dura stare dietro a tutto  :Wink: 

----------

## kireime

 *Quote:*   

> e' dura stare dietro a tutto 

 Hai ragione   :Wink:   stai facendo un ottimo lavoro

Ho provato il plugin ma ho questo errore

```
<----

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 503, in func

    send_sms(*args)

  File "/home/kireime/.sidesms/Plugins/send_tim.py", line 49, in send_sms

    fp = urllib2.urlopen(LOGIN)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 130, in urlopen

    return _opener.open(url, data)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 364, in open

    response = meth(req, response)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 471, in http_response

    response = self.parent.error(

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 402, in error

    return self._call_chain(*args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 337, in _call_chain

    result = func(*args)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/urllib2.py", line 480, in http_error_default

    raise HTTPError(req.get_full_url(), code, msg, hdrs, fp)

HTTPError: HTTP Error 404: Not found

---->

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 524, in on_sendBtn_clicked

    gtk.BUTTONS_OK,self.threadExceptionInfo[1].args[0])

AttributeError: HTTPError instance has no attribute 'args'
```

 Non so se però dipende da me

----------

## mrfree

Il plugin per TIM non può funzionare in alcun modo visto che hanno eliminato il vecchio servizio  :Smile: 

Fede, sembra non essere un problema tecnico ma un'intenzione ben precisa da parte di tim; credo sia il caso di eliminare il plugin per il momento oppure di disabilitarlo in qualche modo  :Wink: 

Adesso è possibile inviare 2 sms appoggiandosi ad un servizio del 119, se riesco a trovare un po' di tempo modifico il plugin che ho postato in precedenza

----------

## federico

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Il plugin per TIM non può funzionare in alcun modo visto che hanno eliminato il vecchio servizio 
> 
> Adesso è possibile inviare 2 sms appoggiandosi ad un servizio del 119, se riesco a trovare un po' di tempo modifico il plugin che ho postato in precedenza

 

A dire il vero mi piacciono poco questi balletti dei siti che permettono l'invio di sms, inizia un po' a preoccuparci la cosa...

Se hai occasione di dare un occhio alla storia degli sms tim, anche fossero due, sarebbe bello  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## mrfree

Infatti l'impressione che ho è che stanno complicando la vita a strumenti come sidesms (o meglio a chi li scrive  :Smile:  ), ho notato che sul sito di alice hanno messo l'obbligo di inserire a mano un codice tipo anti-robot per indenderci.

Ma sidesms funziona ancora con Alice???

Se si, come hai risolto il problema dei codici sull'immagine... hai implementato ed istruito una rete neurale per il pattern matching su python?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Ho notato che sul sito di alice hanno messo l'obbligo di inserire a mano un codice tipo anti-robot per indenderci. Ma sidesms funziona ancora con Alice???

 

Non ancora ma ho gia' l'idea pronta, e' da sperimentare...

Stiamo finendo tutti i preparativi per sidesms 1.00 versione bug-free, e abbiamo esternato ulteriormente i plugin in modo da poter procedere con due sviluppi separati. Appena finisco due cose sulla gui passero' all'"attacco" dei portali.

Fede

----------

## Sasdo

ciao,

mi sono accorto che con 190.it succede questo:

se scrivo lettere accentate, il messaggio arriva con: ?? al posto di ogni lettera accentata.

Ovviamente inviando i medesimi caratteri direttamente dal sito ciò non avviene.

E' un problema di encoding dei caratteri?

Grazie, ciao!

il Sasdo

----------

## riquito

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> mi sono accorto che con 190.it succede questo:
> 
> se scrivo lettere accentate, il messaggio arriva con: ?? al posto di ogni lettera accentata.
> ...

 

probabile, tuttavia non siamo riusciti a risolverlo.

E' per questo che nelle preferenze puoi settare "non usare caratteri accentati nel testo degli sms".

ah, abbiamo pronto sidesms-1.0, con sito dedicato. appena Fede si decide a creare l'installer per windows...

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## codadilupo

orpo!   :Shocked: 

```
harlock@Alkadia ~ $ sidesms_gui

gtk+ >=2.6.0 e/o pygtk>=2.6.0 assenti

harlock@Alkadia ~ $ equery l gtk+

[ Searching for package 'gtk+' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 (1)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19 (2)

harlock@Alkadia ~ $ equery l pygtk

[ Searching for package 'pygtk' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2 (2)

harlock@Alkadia ~ $
```

Cosa devo andare a controllare ? Evidentemente s'e' sfasciato qualcosa ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## unz

prova a ri-emergere pygobject

----------

## codadilupo

non mi risulta nessun pygobject...   :Confused: 

esiste un python-gtkextra che sembra portarlo, ma non è un pacchetto richiesto.... è un baco ?

i miei pacchetti già installati sono:

```
Alkadia ~ # equery l python

[ Searching for package 'python' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 (2.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.12.1 (2)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 (0)
```

```
Alkadia ~ # equery l gtk+

[ Searching for package 'gtk+' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 (1)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19 (2)
```

```
Alkadia ~ # equery l pygtk

[ Searching for package 'pygtk' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2 (2)
```

Coda

----------

## unz

nelle ultime versioni di pygtk certe funzioni sono state spostate da un pacchetto ad un altro,

io uso le versioni ~x86 e m'è capitato lo stesso errore che hai evidenziato [non trova più pygtk],

ri emergendo pygobject ho risolto.

----------

## codadilupo

 *unz wrote:*   

> nelle ultime versioni di pygtk certe funzioni sono state spostate da un pacchetto ad un altro,
> 
> io uso le versioni ~x86 e m'è capitato lo stesso errore che hai evidenziato [non trova più pygtk],
> 
> ri emergendo pygobject ho risolto.

 

il fatto è che pyobject non mi risulta essere un pacchetto di portage... e non so bene quale altro pacchetto lo installa

Coda

----------

## unz

hai ragione, è in un overlay [breakmygentoo]. 

A questo punto immagino che il tuo problema sia diverso. 

Bisognerebbe chiedere a riqui e fede se hanno utilizzato funzioni presenti solo nelle ultimissime versioni di pygtk

----------

## codadilupo

provero' a installare l'ebuild di breakmygentoo: il problema mi si sta presentando anche su altre applicazioni (comix), per cui immagino si tratti di un baco (nelll'aggiornare pygtk gl'altri mantainer non si saranno accorti del problema)

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

Ho risolto!

Cercando di sistemare un'altro pezzo  :Wink: 

http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/cairo/2006-June/007242.html

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Tue Jul 11, 2006 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Il vantaggio di usare tutto instabile ^^

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> Il vantaggio di usare tutto instabile ^^

 

Ma tutto instabile o tutto mascherato???

```
 x11-libs/cairo 

     Available versions:  1.0.2 1.0.4 [M]1.1.6 [M]1.1.6-r1 [M]1.1.8 [M]1.2.0

     Installed:           1.0.4

     Homepage:            http://cairographics.org/

     Description:         A vector graphics library with cross-device output support

```

Quali versioni di cairo e pycairo hai ?

----------

## codadilupo

```
harlock@Alkadia ~ $ equery l cairo

[ Searching for package 'cairo' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/pycairo-1.2.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-libs/cairo-1.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libsvg-cairo-0.1.6 (0)

harlock@Alkadia ~ $ equery l python

[ Searching for package 'python' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 (2.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.12.1 (2)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.14.0 (0)

[I--] [ ~] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 (0)

harlock@Alkadia ~ $ equery l pygtk

[ Searching for package 'pygtk' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pygtk-2.8.2 (2)

harlock@Alkadia ~ $
```

Coda

----------

## Ilvalle

Ecco il mio errore:

```
valle@ada ~ $ sidesms_gui 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 89, in ?

    mainWin=MainWindow(rubrica)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/MainWindow.py", line 136, in __init__

    self.set_icon_from_file(pjoin('pixmaps',icon('main')))

gobject.GError: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file 'pixmaps/sidesms.svg'

```

Risolto ricompilando le librsvg

valle

----------

## federico

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Risolto ricompilando le librsvg
> 
> valle

 

Grazie per la segnalazione, abbiamo aggiunto quella libreria nel nuovo ebuild !

Federico

----------

## Maxxer

ho provato ad installarlo ma mi dava errore su portage.usesplit

ho corretto con questa patch

```
diff -Naur sidesms-1.0.0_beta5-orig/setup.py sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/setup.py

--- sidesms-1.0.0_beta5-orig/setup.py   2006-03-19 19:31:11.000000000 +0100

+++ sidesms-1.0.0_beta5/setup.py        2006-08-02 11:40:11.000000000 +0200

@@ -12,7 +12,7 @@

     try:

         import portage

-        if 'gtk' in portage.usesplit or 'gtk2' in portage.usesplit:

+        if 'gtk' in portage.settings["USE"] or 'gtk2' in portage.settings["USE"]:

             import gtk

             assert gtk.gtk_version>=(2,6,0) and gtk.pygtk_version>=(2,6,0)

     except (ImportError,AssertionError),e:

```

----------

## mambro

Fino all'altro ieri andava, ora..

```

mambro@terra ~ $ sidesms_gui

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 92, in ?

    historyWin=HistoryWindow(rubrica)

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/HistoryWindow.py", line 50, in __init__

    for msg in get_history(os.path.join(SETTINGS_PATH,'history.xml')):

  File "/usr/share/sidesms/HistoryLib.py", line 76, in get_history

    parser.parse(fp)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 109,  in parse

    xmlreader.IncrementalParser.parse(self, source)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/xmlreader.py", line 125, i n parse

    self.close()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 226,  in close

    self.feed("", isFinal = 1)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/expatreader.py", line 220,  in feed

    self._err_handler.fatalError(exc)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_xmlplus/sax/handler.py", line 38, in f atalError

    raise exception

xml.sax._exceptions.SAXParseException: /home/mambro/.sidesms/history.xml:87:0: n o element found

```

 :Question: 

----------

## fabius

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Fino all'altro ieri andava, ora..
> 
> 

 

Nel file .sidesms/history.xml viene perso il tag XML </history> di chiusura: aggiungilo in fondo

----------

## mambro

Ottimo, grazie mille, ora va   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

E come ha fatto a perdersi?   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Speriamo che l'altra versione (quella che e' pronta e finita ma manca di mezz'ora di lavoro che nessuno ha voglia di fare  :Smile:  ) non soffra di questo baco...  :Sad: 

Fede

----------

## fabius

 *federico wrote:*   

> E come ha fatto a perdersi?    

 

Non lo so, mi è accaduto più di una volta.

Speriamo che risolva anche il problema della tray icon trasparente   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ho messo on line tra questa mattina e questa notte la versione 1 che dovrebbe essere molto bug free a nostro avviso. Ci sono parecchie novita' e cambiamenti, un buon sommario di tutto quello che ora fa il software lo trovate sulla pagina uffuciale

http://www.sideralis.org/sidesms

Grazie all'aiuto di molti adesso sto aspettando i pacchetti anche per ubuntu e archlinux e questa settimana e' arrivato anche il contributo per un nuovo plugin. Devo dire che siamo proprio molto contenti. Inoltre mi e' stato segnalato che "linux pro" ha scritto un articolo sui programmi che inviano sms in maniera automatizzata e c'e' un trafiletto anche per sidesms. Siamo ancora piu' contenti!  :Smile: 

Ringrazio ancora una volta tutto il forum, siete tutti preziosi.

Federico (e Riccardo!)

----------

## Luca89

Io ancora aspetto il commit dell'ebuild sul gechi-overlay   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fctk

innanzitutto grazie per la nuova versione di sidesms!

ho un problema però: se tento di far partire sidesms_gui ottengo il seguente errore:

```
fctk@thorium ~ $ sidesms_gui 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 50, in ?

    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, win_code)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
```

attualmente LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8, ma anche con LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 ottengo lo stesso errore.

----------

## federico

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io ancora aspetto il commit dell'ebuild sul gechi-overlay  

 

Mi pareva di aver capito che non e' un software che puo' venire incluso...

----------

## federico

 *fctk wrote:*   

> innanzitutto grazie per la nuova versione di sidesms!
> 
> ho un problema però: se tento di far partire sidesms_gui ottengo il seguente errore:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Prova a inserire un

```

print win_code

```

alla riga 49 e riporta un output del comando "locale"

Inoltre prova ad eliminare (o spostare) la directory .sidesms nella tua home in modo che sidesms possa ricrearla. Al momento il nostro maggiore sospetto si basa su questo, se e' presente una directory di sidesms beta5 potrebbe non funzionare la 1.0. La rubrica puo' essere manenuta in quanto compatibile tra le due versioni.

Se ancora non dovesse funzionare nel frattempo puoi commentare le righe da 61 fino alla riga fatta cosi' "############"

Fede

----------

## fctk

dunque anche se rimuovo la directory ~/.sidesms l'errore persiste.

se invece aggiungo la riga che hai detto in questo modo:

```
lang_code=prefs.lang

os.environ['LANG'] = lang_code

os.environ['LANGUAGE'] = lang_code

os.environ['LC_MESSAGES'] = lang_code

import locale

win_code= str(sys.platform=='win32' and lang_code.replace('_','-').lower() or lang_code)

print win_code

locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, win_code)

import gettext

gettext.install('sidesms',localedir='locale')
```

allora ottengo questo errore:

```
$ sidesms_gui

en_US

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 51, in ?

    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, win_code)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
```

infine:

```
$ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
```

----------

## mambro

Io ho lo stesso errore.. pare che win_code valga en_US anche se sono con it_IT:

```

mambro@terra ~ $ rm -r .sidesms

mambro@terra ~ $ sidesms_gui

en_US

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 51, in ?

    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, win_code)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting

mambro@terra ~ $ locale -a

C

it_IT

POSIX

mambro@terra ~ $ locale

LANG=it_IT.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=it_IT.UTF-8

```

----------

## federico

Il fatto che valga en_US anche se sei it_IT o qualsiasi altra cosa e' normale, il primo avvio del software e' in inglese. Per entrambi il problema e' il medesimo e dovrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che il vostro locale -a non mostra en_US, il che vuol dire che non avete il locale base della lingua inglese (solitamente su un pc e' un'opzione base, a nostro avviso)

Aggiungete questa lingua nei vostri locale per risolvere il problema.

Ecco il codice per aggiungere il supporto al locale per la lingua inglese:

```

localedef -i en_US -f UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8

```

Una seconda soluzione, probabilmente migliore e' quella di editare il file etc/locale.gen in similmente a questo

```

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

```

e lanciare

```
locale-gen
```

Questo non vi mettera' il vostro locale come us_US ma semplicemente insegnera' al vostro computer a riconoscerlo.

Federico

----------

## fctk

grazie federico!

dopo aver aggiunto en_US ISO-8859-1 al file /etc/locale.gen e aver dato locale-gen adesso sidesms parte tranquillamente.  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

Ottimo, ora va   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *fctk wrote:*   

> grazie federico!
> 
> dopo aver aggiunto en_US ISO-8859-1 al file /etc/locale.gen e aver dato locale-gen adesso sidesms parte tranquillamente. 

 

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ottimo, ora va 

 

Meno male ragazzi, ci era gia' venuto un mezzo infarto  :Smile:  Abbiamo deciso in seguito a questa cosa di aggiungere nel codice per le prossime versioni un sistema di "anti schiantamento" in questo caso e messaggio di errore chiaro. Pensiamo inoltre di aggiungere nell'ebuild una nota (di quelle in giallo) che avvertono di questo.

Federico

----------

## unz

Allora ... presupposto che tutto funzia bene, parto con le note:

- 1: Il computo totale degli sms inviati nella finestra info è troppo nascosto. Aggiungerei una riga sotto il calcolo dei caratteri nell'interfaccia principale.

      E visto che ci siamo, inserirei una specie di contatore giornaliero, per capire quanti sms mancano al termine.

- 2: Ripropongo il problema unico utente con più numeri, è stato pensato qualcosa a riguardo?

Gianni

----------

## mcbonaman

Ho appena syncato e mi viene ancora proposta la versione sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.

Cosa sbaglio?

P.S. ottimo programma!

Edit: syncato -> emerge --sync (devo forse installare layman?)

----------

## federico

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - 1: Il computo totale degli sms inviati nella finestra info è troppo nascosto. Aggiungerei una riga sotto il calcolo dei caratteri nell'interfaccia principale. E visto che ci siamo, inserirei una specie di contatore giornaliero, per capire quanti sms mancano al termine.
> 
> 

 

Il conteggio totale degli sms inviati e' stato inserito piu' per gioco che per utilita' effettiva. E' una sorta di numero che serv per ricordarci di come non possiamo vivere senza sidesms  :Smile: 

So che si e' parlato e discusso molto del conteggio sugli sms inviati, quanti ne mancano al termine e via discorrendo. L'unica cosa che ci pare giusto e logico inserire e' il "quanti sms ho inviato oggi con sidesms" da un determinato account. Ad esempio scegli vodafone e sotto appare "Inviati oggi 3" per esempio. Non il conteggio contrario (quanti ne ho ancora a disposizione) perche' se qualcuno invia sia dal sito sia da sidesms il conteggio rimarrebbe sbagliato, e non tutti i gestori offrono la possibilita' di capire quanti sms ti mancano.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - 2: Ripropongo il problema unico utente con più numeri, è stato pensato qualcosa a riguardo?
> 
> 

 

Anche l'articolo che e' uscito su linuxpro (ora faccio un po' il figo  :Smile:  ) ci ha fatto questa osservazione. Ci abbiamo pensato e dovrebbe essere fattibile. Il problema vero e' che non possiamo farlo perche' non possediamo un account di quel tipo. Una volta qualcuno mi aveva permesso l'utilizzo del proprio ai fini della programmazione di sidesms ma ho perso i dati. Se qualcuno si fida e vuole collaborare...

Federico

----------

## Luca89

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi pareva di aver capito che non e' un software che puo' venire incluso...

 

No, alla fine abbiamo deciso che possono essere aggiunti anche questo tipi di software (ovvero software specifici per gli utenti italiani). Oltre a sidesms infatti per esempio Peach aveva proposto amule-adunanza. Se ti va di aggiungerlo puoi contattare Peach o Equilibrium in modo che ti facciano un account sul progetto, inoltre se hai bisogno di qualche altro tipo di aiuto sono a disposizione.  :Wink: 

Per quanto riguarda il problema del locale, io l'ho avuto pure anche avendo en_US tra i locali in locale.gen:

```
[ ~ ] $ sguscia /etc/locale.gen 

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

[ ~ ] $ 

```

Non ho quello con ISO-8859-1 ma credo che sia inutile in un sistema basato su UTF-8.

Questo invece viene restituito da "locale -a":

```
[ ~ ] $ locale -a

C

en_US.utf8

it_IT.utf8

POSIX

[ ~ ] $ 

```

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> ho provato ad installarlo ma mi dava errore su portage.usesplit
> 
> ho corretto con questa patch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho lo stesso problema, ma non riesco ad applicare la patch   :Shocked: 

thanks in advance

----------

## Luca89

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> o lo stesso problema, ma non riesco ad applicare la patch  
> 
> thanks in advance

 

PerchÃ© vuoi usare ancora la beta? Metti la 1.0 finale.

----------

## fctk

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il problema del locale, io l'ho avuto pure anche avendo en_US tra i locali in locale.gen:
> 
> ```
> [ ~ ] $ sguscia /etc/locale.gen 
> 
> ...

 

credo che il problema sia proprio dovuto all'assenza del locale ISO-8859-1 inglese...

----------

## Luca89

 *fctk wrote:*   

> credo che il problema sia proprio dovuto all'assenza del locale ISO-8859-1 inglese...

 

Non capisco perÃ² le ragioni per cui debba essere richiesto il locale ISO anche quando uno vuole usare solo UTF-8.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *BlackBelt wrote:*   o lo stesso problema, ma non riesco ad applicare la patch   
> 
> PerchÃ© vuoi usare ancora la beta? Metti la 1.0 finale.

 

Giusto  :Smile:  http://www.sideralis.org/sidesms

----------

## federico

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *fctk wrote:*   credo che il problema sia proprio dovuto all'assenza del locale ISO-8859-1 inglese... 
> 
> Non capisco perÃ² le ragioni per cui debba essere richiesto il locale ISO anche quando uno vuole usare solo UTF-8. 

 

Continuerai sulla tua macchina ad utlizzare utf8 anche se possiedi il locale en iso.

Se vi state domandando il perche' di tutto questo e' che abbiamo visto locale assurdi che non venivano gestiti bene dal software e quindi abbiamo deciso di non mettere un fallback automatico. Siccome nella maggior parte delle distribuzioni questi locale ci sono, e ci sono anche in gentoo a meno che l'utente decida espressamente di toglierli abbiamo optato per questa soluzione per che noi era sicura.

Chiaramente se qualcuno ha idee in merito sono bene accette per una prossima revisione...

----------

## BlackBelt

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*    *BlackBelt wrote:*   o lo stesso problema, ma non riesco ad applicare la patch   
> 
> PerchÃ© vuoi usare ancora la beta? Metti la 1.0 finale. 
> 
> Giusto  http://www.sideralis.org/sidesms

 

giusto, funziona ed è veramente carino   :Smile: 

----------

## fabius

Purtroppo c'è sempre il problema della tray icon non trasparente  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Purtroppo c'è sempre il problema della tray icon non trasparente 

 

Ma e' colpa nostra o di unz?  :Smile: 

----------

## fabius

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *fabius wrote:*   Purtroppo c'è sempre il problema della tray icon non trasparente  
> 
> Ma e' colpa nostra o di unz? 

 

A suo tempo avevo provato con altre immagini con il medesimo risultato: penso quindi dipenda dal codice che gestisce la tray. Ti avevo anche mandato uno snapshot per farti vedere il problema, spero non si sia perso. 

Qualcuno che usa KDE potrebbe provare a settare il panel in modalità trasparente?

----------

## unz

Bon, mi va bene anche il conteggio giornaliero, anzi forse pure meglio visto che vodafone cambia il massimo degli sms inviabili ogni 3 mesi.

Per l'icona ... io più che fare un svg trasparente ... ma librsvg l'hai installato?

----------

## mcbonaman

 *mcbonaman wrote:*   

> Ho appena syncato e mi viene ancora proposta la versione sidesms-1.0.0_beta5.
> 
> Cosa sbaglio?
> 
> P.S. ottimo programma!
> ...

 

Mi auto quoto, ho risolto scaricando a mano l'ebuild e poi emergendo.

----------

## fabius

 *unz wrote:*   

> Per l'icona ... io più che fare un svg trasparente ... ma librsvg l'hai installato?

 

Si, certamente (anche perché è una dipendenza dell'ebuild  :Wink: ).

----------

## fabius

Premetto che non so programmare in GTK e/o python.

Ho fatto una ricerca ed ho scoperto che il codice pyGTK usato per la tray icon è legato alla libreria libegg. Nella pagina http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet/ticket/657 si evidenzia come ci sia un baco nella gestione delle icone trasparenti nella libreria libegg mentre per le librerie GTK >= 2.10 non c'è quel problema perché si utilizza un altro sistema per gestire la tray icon.

Ecco il bug per libegg: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150726

Nel CVS di gnome sotto http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/gnome-python-extras/egg/tray/ c'è un esempio di utilizzo della libreria libegg sotto pyGTK che ricalca il vostro codice. Tale codice dovrebbe essere errato in quanto non è stata applicata la patch a eggtrayicon.c evidenziata nel bug riportato sopra.

In portage esiste il pacchetto gnome-python-extras che contiene il codice libegg per la trayicon. Ho provato a compilarlo e presenta il problema del vostro codice. Dopo aver applicato la patch anche il codice di esempio in gnome-python-extras funziona come dovrebbe

----------

## federico

Dobbiamo provare ad applicare la patch che proponi, e grazie per la segnalazione. Noi utilizziamo la libegg direttamente nei sorgenti di sidesms per evitarvi di dover emergere le gnome-python-extras che significherebbe decine di dipendenze per qualunque utente.Proviamo un po' questa patch  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## fabius

 *federico wrote:*   

> Noi utilizziamo la libegg direttamente nei sorgenti di sidesms per evitarvi di dover emergere le gnome-python-extras che significherebbe decine di dipendenze per qualunque utente

 

Non sono d'accordo con questa scelta, va contro il concetto di libreria  :Sad: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Proviamo un po' questa patch 

 

Speriamo che funzioni   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Noi utilizziamo la libegg direttamente nei sorgenti di sidesms per evitarvi di dover emergere le gnome-python-extras che significherebbe decine di dipendenze per qualunque utente 
> 
> Non sono d'accordo con questa scelta, va contro il concetto di libreria 

 

Si ma io scommetto qualcosa che se l'utente gentoo gnome senza gnome-python-extras doveva emergere 30 mega di roba per sidesms e l'utente kde senza gnome-python-extras doveva emergerne 70 , sidesms non avrebbe avuto molto futuro...

La scelta e' stata dettata da una questione di necessita' in quanto il pacchetto ebuild per gnome-python-extras a nostro avviso e' fatto male e dovrebbe essere MOLTO piu' modulare. Fino a quando non verra' in mente sta cosa a chi mantiene quel pacchetto ci tocchera' utilizzare questo escamotage...

PS:

Stiamo gia' mettendo mano alla 1.0.1, abbiamo corretto qualche baco essenzialmente (di cui uno clamoroso del quale nessuno si e' mai accorto o nessuno ha mai riportato  :Smile:  )

Federico

----------

## mcbonaman

Salve a tutti (non so se la cosa che sto per scrivere sia già stata segnalata da qualcuno), ho visto che da un po' di tempo sul sito 190.it quando si vuole inviare un messaggio bisogna confermare l'invio con il captcha.

Saluti

Andrea

P.S. complimenti, sidesms è davvero una chicca!

----------

## Luca89

stessa cosa con Alice ultimamente.

----------

## mcbonaman

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> stessa cosa con Alice ultimamente.

 

Lo avevo letto anche io qui Assente Blog. Però c'è scritto che con Alice funziona comunque (non avendo un account con Alice non posso provare).

Saluti

Andrea

----------

## federico

Funzionava... poi gli allegri programmatori di alice si sono accorti del trucco e hanno corretto.

Ci siamo gia' accorti del problema e siamo gia' al lavoro, abbiamo un progetto di patch in opera e l'idea e' di sistemare prima quello di vodafone (la maggior parte dei nostri utenti da quello che ho capito usa quel plugin) e quindi subito dopo quello di alice, che avevo lasciato un poco nel dimenticatoio.

Cosi' poi cogliamo modo di aggiornare il tutto alla versione 1.0.1 della quale sono disponibili gia' un paio di anteprime nel nostro forum (ma che ovviamente continuano ad avere quei due plugin non funzionanti)

Grazie per seguirci con attenzione!

----------

## federico

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Proviamo un po' questa patch  
> 
> Speriamo che funzioni  

 

Questa non sono mai riuscito a metterla...

----------

## fabius

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *fabius wrote:*    *federico wrote:*   Proviamo un po' questa patch  
> 
> Speriamo che funzioni   
> 
> Questa non sono mai riuscito a metterla...

 

Perché voi usate una versione di eggtrayicon.c diversa da quella fornita di serie con gnome-python-extra  :Wink: 

Mandami un messaggio privato con il tuo indirizzo email che ti spedisco le modifche: ora la tray icon di sidesms funziona come dovrebbe   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: avevo già il tuo indirizzo email, ti ho spedito il tutto.

----------

## federico

Provo tutto allora, grazie!

----------

## BlackBelt

attendo con ansia le patch per la vodafoneeeeeeee.

Ciao

----------

## federico

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> attendo con ansia le patch per la vodafoneeeeeeee.

 

Ci stiamo lavorando attivamente, purtroppo visto che non era un'eventualita' prevista stiamo un attimo adattando il programma. Arriva comunque!

----------

## codadilupo

già che siete in corso d'opera, chiedo gentilmente di aggiungere anche una bella scheda "opzioni proxy" con possibilità di usare un proxy http tramite user+password  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## federico

questo forse costa poca fatica  :Smile: 

----------

## Pancu

qualche novità riguardo la patch per l'invio con vodafone???  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> qualche novità riguardo la patch per l'invio con vodafone???   

 

Sono on line le pathc provvisorie dal 2 dicembre 2006 sul nostro forum. Per leggere qualcosa il topic e' questo

http://www.sideralis.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=358&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

e i file da scaricare sono questi:

http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/send_captchafone.py

http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/MainWindow.py

Ci sono un paio di path da sistemare a mano visto che questi file sono solo versioni di prova, ma funzionano. il "send" va messo assieme ai plugin e utilizzato ("capthafone") mentre la mainwindow va sostituita a quella originale.

Spero sia utile, Federico

----------

## Ashfoot

Problemino...

Dopo avere"emerso"il programma(funzionava correttamente)ho settato il inguaggio in italiano e nn c'è stato più verso di farlo funzionare...

Ma da sempre questo errore  :Shocked: 

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/sidesms_gui", line 50, in ?

    locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, win_code)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/locale.py", line 381, in setlocale

    return _setlocale(category, locale)

locale.Error: unsupported locale setting

```

In alternativa come posso fare a risettare il linguaggio in inglese visto che anche"riemergendo"il programma nn ne vuole sapere di fuzionare?

Grazie 1k anticipato x eventuali aiuti!!!

----------

## mambro

edita ~/.sidesms/preferences.xml 

però io ho it_IT e funziona..

```

    <lang value="it_IT" />

```

----------

## Ashfoot

Nn appena arrivo a portata di pc provo...

Grazie mille!

----------

## federico

Vedi anche se non e' relativo al problema dei locale di cui abbiamo discusso addietro nei varii post

----------

## IlGab

Ma solo a me scaricando l'ebuild per gentoo da page not found ?

----------

## federico

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Ma solo a me scaricando l'ebuild per gentoo da page not found ?

 

Opporca... datemi un poco di tempo tento di capire che e' successo e ti avverto appena e' okei, grazie per la segnalazione!

----------

## mcbonaman

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e i file da scaricare sono questi:
> 
> http://www.digitalsnc.it/~blackman/send_captchafone.py
> ...

 

I file non sono più raggiungibili.

----------

## simone-27

Dove posso trovare l'ebuild per gentoo del programmino??sul tuo sito ci sarebbe ma il link da page not found...thanks....

----------

## mcbonaman

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Dove posso trovare l'ebuild per gentoo del programmino??sul tuo sito ci sarebbe ma il link da page not found...thanks....

 

Penso che questo sia quello giusto: ebuild

----------

## simone-27

Ammetto di non essere in grado di installare un ebuild, sai darmi qualche link dove è bene o male spiegato qualcosa?Ho provato a cercare, ma ho risolto ben poco!!

----------

## mcbonaman

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Ammetto di non essere in grado di installare un ebuild, sai darmi qualche link dove è bene o male spiegato qualcosa?Ho provato a cercare, ma ho risolto ben poco!!

 

Qui c'è il wiki per installare software sull'overlay locale: HOWTO Installing 3rd Party Ebuilds

Prova a seguirla se qualcosa non ti è chiaro e sono in grado di spiegartelo lo farò volentieri.

----------

## simone-27

Grazie mille adesso do un occhiata!!!

pefetto...installato, grazie ancora!!!

----------

## federico

Se hai difficolta' siamo qui!

----------

## mambro

come procede il supporto a captcha? le 2 patch provvisorie che avevi messo nel forum non sono più raggiungibili..

----------

## RollsAppleTree

e neanche l'ebuild è raggiungibile ...

[edit ... lo è dalla nuova homepage]

Dai, mettetelo nell'overlay "gechi" ....

ho installato ... ma se provo a mandare un sms tramite il servizio di Alice (100 sms gratis al giorno) mi dice:" IndexError: list index out of range" ...

----------

## 102376

ma sapete se è stato implementato il la patch per vodafone???

ora la vodafone chiede l'immagine!!!

----------

## mambro

eggià.. ultimamente è diventato quasi intuilizzabile.. a volte va, a volte non invia per via del codice..

----------

## federico

Stiamo andando un po' scemi, cambiano tutto un giorno si e l'altro pure... Ci lavoriamo comunque!!!

----------

## lordalbert

novità?  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Ieri sera ne parlavamo io e Riccardo, stiamo vagliando se

1-sistemare la parte dei plugin e il software per gestire i controlli captcha

2-fermare il progetto

Propenderemo per l'una o per l'altra scelta a seconda dei feedback, del tempo che abbiamo, e dell'utilita' del tutto.

Allo stato attuale delle cose siamo sicuri che il sistema con vodafone funziona, ma non ne funziona la parte multisending. (Installando la patch che si trova sul forum di sideralis)

http://www.sideralis.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=358

Ieri sera sono venuto a conoscenza di questo link che riporto, non ha attienenza con gentoo ma forse puo' aiutare a risolvere problemi qualora se ne incontrassero

http://www.sideralis.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=410

http://ramielinux.wordpress.com/

----------

